# Be Your Own Astrologer - D.I.Y.



## Aquarius (Feb 28, 2016)

Much gobble-de-gook has been written about astrology and in my view the time has come for demystifying the subject. That's why this thread provides you with instructions how to interpret your birthchart the D.I.Y. way.

_*Be Your Own Astrologer
*_
_*First Steps 
*_
_*





*_
​Like  all truly great ideas, astrology’s basic principles are very simple.  Everything is wheels within wheels and cycles within cycles constantly  repeating themselves. In my view there is no better instrument than the  Divine science for getting to know our true self and loving it, and  doing the same for the people who are accompanying our pathway through  life. As for my taste too much gobble-de-gook surrounds astrology, from  the beginning of my writings I have aimed at demystifying it. Besides,  instead of feeding people by catching one fish for them, I believe in  showing them where they can find and land the tastiest morsels for  themselves.

I believe that astrology’s extraordinary beauty and  usefulness as well as its basic simplicity can only reveal itself when  one strips away all confusing non-essentials elements. As soon as this  has been done, the subject transforms itself from something that is best  avoided, because for ordinary mortals without specialist knowledge it  is far too complicated, something mysterious which some find downright  scary. When astrology is placed in the right hands it quickly reveals  itself as something to be enjoyed, relished and treasured as the  precious gift to humankind which in truth it always has been.

Knowing  that simplicity is the greatest thing the Universe can bestow upon any  of its children of the Earth, I keep things as simple as possible and  use language that hopefully can be followed easily by anyone. In my view  the best approach to astrology is the D.I.Y. one. For this purpose I  have added some easy to follow instructions on how to find and interpret  your Moon signs, as well as a few brief general notes about the role of  the Sun and the Moon in our birthcharts.

In all my writings I  have always endeavoured to do my share of dispersing the prejudices  against astrology that to this day exist in our world. By showing how it  can be used to find a better understanding of ourselves, each other and  our world, I would like to assist those who visit my website, and  especially the Astro Files, to overcome their fear of this truly amazing  subject. The kind of astrology I practise has nothing to do with  fortunetelling. It is applied psychology and an instrument for getting  to know ourselves, weaknesses and strengths alike, and for finding out  about our innermost motivations and highest potentialities.

Should  you be interested in a spot of fortunetelling only, forget about the  D.I.Y. method. You would be wasting your time and be better off by far  if you gazed into a crystal ball or some tealeaves, to see what might  come to you. You could be lucky and will never know unless you try. But  if you wish to become more familiar with yourself and your predestined  pathway through life, you have come to the right place. You are sure to  find what you are looking for here.

My advice for anyone who  stands with trepidation before the vastness of astrology is: do not be  discouraged. Not everybody is destined to become a professional  astrologer. For many it is quite sufficient to learn more about the Sun  signs and what they can disclose about their own and everyone else’s  predestined pathway and destiny. My own life has taught me how, through a  better appreciation of one’s own and other people’s little foibles and  peccadilloes, one imperceptibly and almost automatically grows into a  kinder and more loving and tolerant person. Astrology has helped me in  so many ways, but especially with this and I am convinced that it can do  the same for you.

Of particular interest is the discovery of our  inner, i.e. unconscious world of motivations, feelings and emotions,  our soul. This does not require any great astrological knowledge or  scientific approach. All you need to know is the position of the Moon in  your birthchart. Ideally this should be by sign and house, but to keep  things simple, let’s forget about the house position of both Sun and  Moon. For what we have in mind here they are not really necessary. To  give you a better idea of the role of the Moon and the Sun in your  birthchart, here are a few general notes about them. In the normal  course of events, the Sun would come first, but as we are focusing here  mainly on the Moon, I have taken the liberty to tell you about it first.

_*The Moon
*_
​The  Moon is a symbolism for the earthly personality, its experiences and  functions. It represents the psyche, the soul, which is the storehouse  of the memories of the experiences of all our lifetimes, including this  one. The Moon’s sign and house position in our birthchart indicate how  we appear to other people and how we experience them and take them into  account. The Moon is a reflection of the deepest, innermost essence of  our personality; it is the mask through which our soul communicates and  relates to the world around us. Because the soul cannot express itself  in words, it communicates with us through the cells of our body and  reveals its presence through our intuitive interactions with those  around us.

The Moon’s position can tell  us a great deal about the behaviour patterns we developed during other  lifetimes, which during this one decisively influence our instinctual  reactions. The Moon shows how we subconsciously react to our  environment. It is also the symbol for the rich world of our innermost  feelings, of sensitivity and unconscious motivations. It can be a  pointer to how we make use of our imagination. I share the belief that  the Moon can give us clues to which cycles of experiences we went  through, during our most recent lifetime on Earth.

_*The Sun
*_
​The  Sun in our birthcharts shows in which direction our spirit and soul’s  Highest Self and inner Spirit will be pulling us throughout the whole  course of our present lifetime. The Sun’s sign and house position  provide pointers to our main life lessons, as well as the qualities that  are waiting to be integrated into our character on our soul’s slow and  gradual way back into the wholeness and perfection that is in God. As a  spark and an integral part of the Great Light, the spiritual Sun beyond  the Sun in the sky above us, each one is a soul dedicated to a pathway  of evolution. At all times, the Great Spirit inexorably draws each one  of us forwards and upwards, inviting and calling us to come home and be  at one with it again, the way all human souls once were.

While  all this is happening, the Moon is trying to do its best to hold us  back in the past. To avoid remaining trapped in matter overlong, it is  essential that we learn to respond as much as possible to the guidance  we constantly receive from within our own hearts, where our inner Sun  and teacher dwells. The ongoing struggle, friction and disharmony of  past ages between the two parts, represented by the Sun and the Moon,  were painful for the individual and the collective soul of our world.  This has resulted in great soul growth, so that at long last humankind  has reached the evolutionary level when harmony between within and  without, conscious and subconscious is meant to be worked on and  established by us.

It is up to us to  each one of us personally to make every effort to look back as little as  possible, so that we may move forward, the way the living spirit within  tells us to do. As one becomes more aware of oneself and one’s inner  motivations, it is important to always bear in mind that everything we  find within that is not to our liking can be and indeed is meant to be  changed, by us. That is our task if we wish to make the spiritual  progress that is potentially ours, for this lifetime. We are here to  learn to rise above all inner obstacles and to overcome the problems we  ourselves have created during this lifetime and many before. Because  this is extremely difficult, it is every soul’s birthright to call for  the help of God and the Angels. This, however, will and cannot come on  its own, but has to be asked for. Whichever way one turns, can you see  how the greatest tool any soul can wish for on its journey through life  is awareness. Truly, it is the key to unlock all doors – especially the  inner ones.

The human spirit, as part  of the Great Spirit, is enterprising and inquisitive, forward looking  and thirsting for new learning, fresh experiences and wider horizons. As  in contrast to this, the earthly personality is afraid of the unknown  and the future, it tends to dislike changes and cling to the past. To  help the spirit to grow and expand in consciousness, it must first  become aware of itself. This it does through experiencing itself and the  world around it, by learning about both of them. The spirit is a small  spark of the Great Father of all life; its nature therefore is  masculine.

The duty of every spark of  the Divine is to evolve and grow, but it cannot do this on its own.  Every spirit requires a feminine counterpart, a soul. In women and men  alike the soul is the sensitive feeling side through which we experience  and learn about ourselves and life, and in which all the memories of  all our lifetimes are stored. Thus is comes about that slowly, in the  course of many lifetimes, the human spirit begins to grow itself a world  of feelings and becomes ensouled. The soul’s first impressions go back  to the moment of spirit’s release from the Source, its true home and the  oneness with God.

This state is known  to humankind as Paradise and it is the true reason why human souls  prefer to gaze back rather than forward. It looks at its present home  and cannot help weeping and mourning for the one it lost. I know from  first hand experience that when the poor earthly personality feels  homesick, it may take an exceedingly long time until it can recognise  that such feelings come from its soul and that in truth they are  pointers in the direction of its real home.

Thus,  for a long time the different parts struggle against each other.  And  when the going gets tough, as it frequently does in Earth life, the  personality – the ego, the small self – may feel a great longing to  return to its parents. For as long as it lacks the awareness that its  true needs are those of its soul, the two parts will continue to pull in  opposite directions, busily creating ever more stress and suffering for  each other. Meanwhile, the spirit stands by and rejoices, because it  knows that this is the only way all parts together can find their way  back home again. Although this may seem cruel, it is not; it is merely  wise.

The greatest paradox of each one  of our earthly sojourns always has been that our spirit and soul can  only hope to get back into our true home by re-discovering and acting  upon our true nature. Human progress, individually and as a race, has  only ever been possible through steadfastly going forwards, without too  much looking back. Responding to the pull of the Moon and the past is  sure to get us nowhere. It may take our earthly self a very long time  until we finally understand that the Moon’s pull has to be counteracted  by following the Sun and by looking forward and moving towards the  future. No matter what befalls us, in truth there is but one option for  everybody and that is feet firmly planted on the Earth, whilst keeping  heart, mind and inner gaze firmly fixed upon the Highest Star and Its  aspirations.

By the way, there’s a  great deal more to the Sun sign than meets the eye, the same as always  with astrology. If for example we were born on the cusp of  Sagittarius/Capricorn, we shall not remain the same person throughout  the rest of our present lifetime. Let me explain why this should be so.  By progression our Sun moves forward one degree per year. Each sign has  30 degrees. This means that although you may have been born – say – into  the 1st degree of Capricorn, by the time you reach age 29 your energies  and outlook would be changing very profoundly, namely from cardinal  Earth into fixed Air, Aquarius. The next 30 years you would be mostly  under the influence of the energies of this sign, then you would be  going through the changes from fixed Air into mutable Water, Pisces. And  so on and so forth. Each time these changes happen, they do not occur  like the flicking on of a switch, but gradually and imperceptibly in the  course of several years. If you pay attention to these changes in your  own life, you will be able to watch how it changes and the way it will  continue to do so in the future.

_*The Houses
*_





​
The  360 degrees of the zodiac circle are divided into twelve sections that  are known as the house system. The houses reveal in which part of life  the majority of our attention and energies will be focussed  for this  lifetime. Each one belongs to a specific field of experience of earthly  life. The houses reveal how someone functions, for example in their  interactions with other people, work or love affairs and so forth. There  are twelve signs and houses in the zodiac. Each house is the natural  domain of one of the signs. While each sign occupies thirty degrees of  the zodiac, depending on which house system is used, the house sizes may  vary. House calculations can only be carried out when a time of birth  is known.

There are several methods: Placidus is the most ancient  and my preferred one, dates back to the 17th century. There is also the  equal house system, Koch, Regiomontanus, Campanus, Alcabitius,  Topocentric, Morinus and so forth.

1st house, the Ascendant,  natural domain of Aries, cardinal Fire. This house is located on the  left hand side of the natal chart and corresponds to the place where the  Sun rises. It describes the physical appearance of the small earthly  self, its demeanour and vitality, personality and instinctive behaviour  in its encounters with the outside world.

2nd house, natural  domain of Taurus, fixed Earth. This house is concerned with money earned  and material goods, the way we manage them and how we earn our living,  financial affairs, as well as greed and possessiveness towards people  and earthly goods.

3rd house, natural domain of Gemini, mutable  Air. This house is concerned with our immediate surroundings, short  trips and communication, the environment, siblings, colleagues,  schoolmates, primary and secondary education, apprenticeships,  transportation, modern means of communication and all practical things.

4th  house, IC – Inner Consciousness, natural domain of Cancer, cardinal  Water. This house is concerned with emotions and real estate, as well as  our origins and heredity, our family, the father and patrimony,  ancestors, childhood, roots and home – the one we were born into and the  one we shall one day set up.

5th house, natural domain of Leo,  fixed Fire. This house is concerned with the pleasant things of life and  matters of the heart, pleasure, leisure, children and other creations  of body and mind. It deals with creative and recreational activities,  hobbies, luck or otherwise in gambling, relationships with children in  general, including our own.

6th house, natural domain of Virgo,  mutable Earth. This house is concerned with everyday life, daily work  and colleagues, behaviour at work, attitudes towards lower-ranking  co-workers, health, medicines and minor illnesses, minor obligations,  servitudes, pets.

7th house, the Descendant, natural domain of  Libra, cardinal Air. Opposite the ascendant on the right hand side of  the natal chart, it corresponds to the place where the Sun sets. Through  the window of the seventh house we perceive those around us. It  represents unions, marriages, partners, spouses, associates, contracts,  associations, open enemies, other people in general and our behaviour  towards them.

8th house, natural domain of Scorpio, fixed Water.  This house is concerned with birth, death and other transformations  caused through passions and crises, financial investments and sexuality.  In this sign we learn that death does not necessarily mean death of our  physical body. In the course of every lifetime the soul has to  experience many minor deaths and resurrections, transformations that  help us to grow and move forward on the evolutionary scale of life. The  eighth also represents inheritances, money earned by other people and  the way we have access to it or not, sexuality, power, an interest the  occult, i.e. that which is hidden from common view and knowledge.

9th  house, natural domain of Sagittarius, mutable Fire. This house is  concerned with abstract and higher concepts, the realm of spirituality  and religions and philosophies, long distance travelling, physical and  inner ones. The ninth also represents higher education and universities,  higher ideals and the understanding of abstract topics, legality and  the law, and foreign matters in general.

10th house, the MC or  Midheaven, natural domain of Capricorn, cardinal Earth. This house is  concerned with our social success, professional destiny, career,  standing in the world, ambitions and achievements, the general public,  potential fame and our mother’s influence.

11th house, natural  domain of Aquarius, fixed Air. This sign is concerned with collective  projects and humanitarian pursuits, supports and protections in life,  friendships and the nature of our friends, group activities, and the  place we occupy within groups.

12th house, natural domain of  Pisces, mutable Water. The house of Karma and of our own undoing, of  secret enemies, difficulties and struggles in life, solitude and major  inner crises, hidden ordeals and secrets, the inner self, hidden  enemies, serious illnesses and places of confinement such as hospitals,  prisons, convents and so forth.
_*The Ascendant
*_





​
God’s  creative processes are constantly at work and life on all levels is at  all times evolving, moving forwards and upwards in vast spirals onto  ever higher ones. Nothing in the whole of Creation ever stands still,  not even for the briefest moment. The Sun in the sky above us reflects  this down to us on the Earth; it too never stops moving in its orbit.  The same is true for all parts of God’s Creation where everything is  wheels within wheels, and cycles within cycles. Bearing this in mind,  the concepts behind astrology are basically very simple and can easily  be understood by anyone. Astrology allows us glimpses into how  everything is moving and why things and conditions on the Earth plane  too must always change.

The cusp that  marks the end of the twelfth house and the beginning of the first is  called the Ascendant. Neither planet nor house, this part nonetheless is  a vital one of every birthchart. Every two hours a new sign rises over  the horizon and the sign that appears at the moment we draw our first  breath is known as the rising sign or the Ascendant. The study of this  sign reveals the colouring of our outer personality and gives valuable  insights into the temperament, disposition, physical appearance and  personality of us as an individual. The ascendant is one of the main  reasons why several people, who could all have been born on the same day  but at different times and places, show marked variations in their  character and behaviour patterns. Knowing the time of our birth, as  exactly as possible, is important. Without this it is impossible to tell  in which houses the planets are operating and which aspect of our lives  the transiting planets are influencing at any given time.

It  could be said that in some way the Ascendant is the most important part  of the birth chart, because it represents our outer personality and the  mask we show to the world. One might think of it as a window through  which we view the outside world and the way this world sees us. It is  the filter through which all learning experiences of our present  lifetime have to pass, to enable the inner self to assimilate and digest  them. Through the daily experiences of the earthly self the psyche  restlessly searches for enlightenment that can only be found in a better  understanding of its own nature through the people and situations that  are coming its way.

The Ascendant is  the part of our being where the earthly self meets life head-on and  sometimes collides with it. When this happens, it is helpful to bear in  mind that this part of our being is but a mask and as such should at all  times be worn lightly. The earthly self that identifies too much with  its mask, i.e. its outer personality, runs the risk of forgetting who  they truly are and what, one fine day are sure to be again. This true  spirit and higher self, however, cannot be found by any earthlings who  are as yet unaware of the existence of such a part. As ever, awareness  is the key for unlocking this particular door to another aspect of human  consciousness.

We are in this life to  integrate the higher evolved aspects of all the signs that are  accentuated in our birthchart, especially our Sun sign. However, the  Ascendant is almost of equal importance, because if we insist on wearing  the mask it represents too heavily – or worse still –act out too many  of its negative aspects, the outer self can be in danger of suffocating  the inner spirit and soul, and that makes any kind of spiritual progress  almost impossible.

*The Elements
*




​
The  Fire and Air signs are positive, masculine and outgoing in expression  and their perception of life. They represent our individuality as  opposed to the Earth and Water signs, who are female, receptive and  represent the personality side of our nature.

1) Fire = positive,  energetic, assertive, enthusiastic, aggressive and creative, seeking to  show leadership in some way. Aries (the originator), Leo (the  organiser) and Sagittarius (the executive) are the Fire signs and their  keynote is inspiration. Fire represents the spiritual side of our  nature. It is the joy of living which is abundant in the nature of   those born with planets in the Fire signs. They are forceful, ardent and  likely to be highly impulsive, frequently too much so. Too many planets  in Fire signs can be altogether too much of a good thing. If you find  this within you, you could often act in foolhardy ways and will benefit  greatly from taking charge of your natural tendency of  foolishly  rushing in where Angels fear to tread.

Fire feels that Water will  extinguish it and that Earth will smother it, but that Air will fan its  flames. Fire and Air are compatible, so are Water and Earth. The others  can have problems relating to each other.

2) Air= intellectual,  communicative and mentally active. The thinking signs who also have a  lot to do with social inter-relationships. The Air signs are the  knowledge gatherers who mainly work through their intellect and  intuition. Their keynote is aspiration. Gemini (the friendly one), Libra  (the diplomat) and Aquarius (the individualist) are the Air signs. By  the way, do not be misled by the glyph for Aquarius, the Waterbearer. It  is not Water he bears but knowledge which he pours indiscriminatingly  unto the consciousness of our world. The planet Uranus, who rules  humankind’s intuitive faculties, is a symbol for this aspect of our  Creator. Too many planets in Air signs indicates a personality that  would benefit from building some Earth into their character makeup. This  will help them to successfully ground their many ideas on the Earth  plane.

Air hates to be confined in underground caverns (Earth)  and does not like to have its freedom saturated and drowned by water. It  enjoys the leaping response of Fire.

3) Water = sensitive,  emotional, psychic, unstable, reflective, responsive and fertile.  Concerned with feelings, dealing with sensitivity and the deeper and  hidden psychic aspects of life. The keyword for Water is emotion, for  Water has to do with our emotional vehicle contained within the physical  body. Cancer (the insistent), Scorpio (the passionate) and Pisces (the  compassionate) are the Water signs. Those with too many planets in Water  signs benefit greatly when they manage to get away from the emotional  onto the level of their soul. This makes life more agreeable for all  concerned, as it is through the emotions that we suffer most on the  Earth plane.

Water feels that Fire will make it boil and that Air will make it evaporate, but that Earth will contain it.

4)  Earth = cautious, practical, restrained and stable. Is concerned with  the physical plane and has to do with purely material affairs. The Earth  signs are the practical and stolid ones and represent the earthly field  in which our personality is firmly planted and needs to lift itself  away from in time. The keynote for the Earth signs is practicality.  Taurus (the concentrator), Virgo (the discriminator) and Capricorn (the  practical idealist) are the Earth signs. The person with too many  planets in Earth signs may encounter considerable difficulties trying to  achieve their hopes and dreams off the ground. 

Earth feels that Air will dry it out, that Fire will parch it and that Water refreshes and renews it.

The essence of a White Eagle Thought for October 2015: ‘Earth life has four elements, Earth and Water, Fire and Air. The element Air contains another one, an ether that is finer than the air you breathe, which can be registered. This is impossible with the finer ether. Something similar applies to the other elements Earth, Water and Fire. Behind the physical substance of everything that exists in earthly life is a finer material and from the ether in the Air element the nature spirits are created. Theirs is the etheric world and that is where they are at work. Interpenetrating all physical elements are finer ones that cannot be perceived by ordinary human senses in earthly life, only by those who have developed what is known in your world as the  sixth or psychic sense or intuition.’

_*Finding Your Moon Sign
*_
​This  is easy because there are sites on the web where you can do this free  of charge; http://www.astro.com/ is one of them. Although I know of it, I  am in no way connected with it. Because a friend recommended it some  time ago, I tried it and was surprised how good the information was that  came forth. But see for yourself. And as soon as you have found out  from one of these free sites where your Moon is, a pathway opens for you  to discover more about yourself and especially about your subconscious  motivations. I promise you that you will find the study of the Sun sign  that corresponds to the one your Moon is positioned in highly revealing.  The negative expressions of your Moon sign are of particular interest,  as the Moon tends to bring them out more than the Sun in the same sign.

When  trying to locate your Moon sign, it is helpful if your time of birth is  known. If it is not, tune into your intuition = your inner teacher, and  see whether it is willing to help you. Then listen to the world of your  feelings and see what clues might come from there. Are you a morning or  evening person, maybe a night owl? All these things are pointers.  Listen within and it will tell you.

As  the Great spiritual Sun, whose spark each one of us is, always tries to  guide and move us in a forward and upward spiral, it is much easier to  integrate the positive aspects of our Sun sign than those of our Moon  sign. When you find this difficult, do not despair. Becoming familiar  with the negative expressions can be very beneficial, because our  knowledge can help us get in touch with the unconscious destructive  thought and behaviour patterns we have brought with us from previous  lifetimes. If there are any subconscious character flaws somewhere  within us, it is necessary to become aware of them before we can  consciously start to work on changing them.

As  an astrologer, for me the progressions of the planets have a special  magic of their own, and especially those of the Moon. The orderly and  precise fashion in which they proceed – not only in the skies, but also  in the way they show up as affecting everybody’s life never ceases to  amaze me. When one observes how strongly the energies of the planets  influence all human experiences, as each lifetime unfolds, one cannot  help marvelling at God’s great foresight and wisdom. Witnessing how we  all respond to the Cosmic influences, mostly without having a clue why  we are being drawn to certain lessons at different times as we move  through our lives, gives me a warm and secure inner feeling.

This  is the kind of thing that constantly renews and builds up my trust in  the goodness of the life our Father/Mother Creator has provided for us.  It serves as a constant reminder of how we and our world and everything  in it rest safely in the hands of God and the Angels. It is very  difficult and almost impossible to share such feelings, but I am trying  nonetheless because that more than anything else is the message I would  like to convey with all my writings, the Stargazer’s Astro Files and ‘Be  Your Own Astrologer’ in particular.

I do not believe that these  feelings can only grow inside those who are willing to study not just  one or two but every single one of my interpretations of the Sun signs,  as well as many as possible of the other Astro Files. I recommend that  you take your time and imbibe them sign by sign, maybe over the course  of one whole year, as the Sun moves through the zodiac. By the way, I  believe that you are likely to gain most if you take a printout and sit  with it somewhere quietly, rather than in front of your computer screen.  To benefit as much as possible from your studies, before you start  reading, try to tune into the energies of the Sun sign in front of you.  Maybe you will be able to feel and sense them while you are reading.  When you put your sheets down, take a moment to reflect on how the  energies are affecting you and your life. e you are reading. When you  put your sheets down, take a moment to reflect on how the energies are  affecting you and your life.

You alone  can tell where you are on your pathway through life at present. And you  are the only one who can tell which of the negative characteristics of  the various signs still have to be shed by you and which of the positive  ones are waiting to be integrated and developed by you, so that they  can becomes permanent feature of your character. The next step is the  application of any knowledge you are finding, as much as possible, first  to yourself and then to those around you. Given time and if you  persevere, the same warm inner feelings are likely to slowly develop  within you. And you too will gradually get to know that sense of  security and the knowledge that you are safe in the loving hands of the  Great Spirit, Father/Mother.

Take it  from me, observing humankind through the eyes of an astrologer is  delightful! And as your knowledge of the subject increases, you quite  likely will come to the same conclusion. In fact, the more you find out,  the more you will appreciate how and why humankind simply had to be  kept sheltered and safe on our small and beautiful planet. It seems to  me that, in Cosmic terms, we have been isolated in this way to stop us –  in our ignorance – from doing too much harm to the rest of Creation. I  believe that until we are spiritually sufficiently evolved, we shall not  be allowed to become ‘fully subscribed’ members of the family of all  life in the Universe.

Recommended Reading:
•Astrology for the New Age – An Intuitive Approach’ by Marcus Allen.
In my view the best astrology book that has ever been around.

_*The Moon Cycles And Phases
*_
​Each  Moon cycle consists of approx. twenty-nine and a half days. At the end  of each one of these periods a conjunction of Sun and Moon takes place  in the Heavens. This is seen on the Earth as the New Moon. The ancients  considered this to be the consummation of the marriage between the  energies of the Sun and the Moon. Whether we are as yet aware of this or  not, the New Moon invariably signals a time of new beginnings and  rebirth for all life on the Earth plane. It is the most wonderful time  for getting new projects off the ground.

Success  is by no means guaranteed, but if a venture is meant to go ahead and is  launched at the time of the New Moon, it will do so with a great deal  more vim and vigour, as the supply of energies is fresh and new again.  If you watch out for this in future, you may notice that in the run-up  to each New Moon, it may sometimes feel as if you were trying to wade  through treacle. No matter how hard you try, nothing will move. For  those who are unfamiliar with this term, treacle is a type of heavy  syrup like a light coloured molasses. When wise ones notice that this is  the case, they wait for the next New Moon because they know that a very  special kind of magic is at work under whose influence things start  moving again. Sometimes they do so with breathtaking speed!

Whenever  the Sun and the Moon are in opposition to each other in the sky, a full  Moon lights up our world at night and the time has come for giving  thanks for everything that is and ever has been in our lives. It is also  an occasion for finding enlightenment. Now, this does not usually  happen through majestic earth-shattering and world-changing flashes of  inspiration, like the ones the Buddha is said to have received – more of  that in a moment. But if you watch out around the time of the full Moon  in future, you may notice that you are gradually finding a greater  understanding of difficult life situations and relationships. Insights  may dawn inside you that will somehow make things more bearable for you.  It is possible to help things along! If there are circumstances in your  life that are puzzling you, maybe have been doing for a long time, turn  to your inner teacher, the Moon, the Universe – whichever appeals to  you most – and ask questions about them. The answers are sure to come,  sometimes when we least expect them. To show your readiness to receive  them, make sure to set aside regular quiet times for quiet reflections,  contemplations and meditations.

_*The Pathway Of The Soul Through The Zodiac
*_
My spirit and soul fought a long and bitter battle with my earthly self,
Who for aeons believed that it was a lost and fallen Angel
From a misty, half forgotten galaxy of Stars.
Now we both know that in truth our spirit once descended
From the Highest levels of life and that we are a child of the Sun,
The spiritual Sun behind the Sun of Earth life,
Come to Earth to each learn and grow through our own experiences.

In the course of many lifetimes,
We have been wounded cruelly by the painful thrust of Mars;
Caught in Neptune’s tangled web;
Shocked and torn asunder by the sudden violence of Uranus;
Tortured by the clever lies of Mercury;
Crushed beneath the icy weight of stern and unyielding Saturn,
Hours often felt like days, days like years,
And years like eternities of frustration and waiting.
There was a time when my soul and I believed we were the Sun,
So that our own exploding bursts of arrogance and pride
Scorched and nearly blinded us.

In the ignorance of our true self,
Eve and Adam deep within us cried helplessly.
Yet, we fought on in unrelenting fury and struck blow for blow;
Driven on by the pounding drums of Jupiter’s throbbing passions;
Stumbling at the precipice of the Moon’s enticing madness;
To fall – at last – in trembling fear before the threat
Of Pluto’s ominous tomb-like silence;
Consumed by inconsolable sadness and the bleakness of despair …
Bearing the wounds and scars of furious battle,
My spirit and soul are now coming home.

Once again, we are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Serenely and in quiet peace.
Having gathered together the scattered pieces of our being,
We are whole and healed, once more.
The evolutionary circle closes and the twin serpents of the dual forces
Of Creation, Highest and lowest, masculine and feminine,
Who once were opposed to each other are now working together harmoniously.
Winding round the Caduceus, they are the serpents of wisdom and healing.

Willingly we now follow the pull of the Sun and yield to the
Attracting power of Venus,
Leaving the enslavement of the earthly self behind.
Under the protection of a rainbow of light that surrounds the Earth,
Humankind is coming home into its true nature and
Is finding that the long promised land of plenty lies within every heart and soul.
Our highest ideals, hopes and dreams
Are finding fulfilment in us and our world at last.

Crowned by gentle Venus and the victory of a love that never left us,
We and our world have survived the might of selfish seeking
And the downward pull of the earthly self.
Equipped with the gift of a renewed understanding of
God’s true nature and our own,
A new morning’s soft forgiveness is dawning
For us and our world.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From 'Stargazer's Astro Files - Technical Aspects'

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 13, 2016)

_*The Qualities Of The Signs

*__*



*_


Aries – cardinal fire – creative ideas, desire to lead and be first
Fire – spiritual/sexual/creative energy – energy, work, inspiration
Cancer – cardinal water – emotional leader
Water – emotional – feelings, imagination, nurturing
Libra – cardinal air – intellectual leader
Air – intellectual – ideas, thoughts, communication
Capricorn – cardinal earth – leader on the material plane of life
Earth – material – practicality, protection, conservation; 
always ready to dig in and take charge in order to get things done.​
The pathway of the cardinal signs is to  lead others and to make continual progress. They can be demanding, but  are always ready to dig in and take charge in order to get things done.  Cardinality is a characteristic of something on which other things hinge  or depend. The cardinal signs have in common that part of the basic  approach to life of those born into them is an outgoing quality,  notwithstanding the fact that Cancer is a Water sign and Capricorn an  Earth sign, therefore feminine and receptive. Each one of the cardinal  signs in its own special manner is capable of getting things going, of  taking the lead and of working to some specific end. The downside of  this energy is that because of their incessantly strong urge for  creating something and bringing something new into being those born into  the cardinal signs are extremely restless people.

Leo – fixed fire – is a spiritual protector
Fire – spiritual – energy, work, inspiration
Scorpio – fixed water – emotional protector
Water – emotional – feelings, imagination, nurturing
Aquarius – fixed air – intellectual protector
Air – intellectual – ideas, thoughts, communication
Taurus – fixed earth – material protector
Earth – material – practicality, protection, conservation
​
The pathway of the fixed signs is to  conserve and protect what they have. They can be stubborn and  unyielding, but they care for others by providing them with a sense of  continuity and security.

Sagittarius – mutable fire – serves spiritually
Fire – spiritual – energy, work, inspiration
Pisces – mutable water – serves emotionally
Water – emotional – feelings, imagination, nurturing
Gemini – mutable air – serves intellectually
Air – intellectual – ideas, thoughts, communication
Virgo – mutable earth serves the material plane of life
Earth – material – practicality, protection, conservation.
​
The pathway of the mutable signs is to  assist and help others. They can be changeable or indecisive – sometimes  too much so – but they are capable and always willing to bend and  adjust to meet the needs of those around them, and to lend a helping  hand.

* * *
​
Cardinal is active, dynamic,  enterprising and outgoing energy. Aries, Cancer, Libra and Capricorn are  the cardinal sign. People with many planets in cardinal signs are  active and dynamic who love being busy. In action they are fast,  objective, direct and to the point, however, often too impulsive and  impatient. Planets in cardinal signs are an indication of a love of  activity and speed, as well as of executive abilities that are  accompanied by strong energy and ambition. These people are the  go-getters of the zodiac and their temperament is best equipped for  meeting immediate situations. The cardinal signs like to shoot first and  then ask the questions. Their keyword is creativity because they are  part of the Universe’s outgoing, driving force in which its power to  create expresses itself. The cardinal signs are interested in crisis,  activity and what is going on in general. 

Cardinality = Activity.

Positive expression: the constructive use of initiative. 
Negative expression: the busybody, thoughtlessly rushing into action.

* * *
​
Fixed is an energy that is latent and  stable, intense, steadfast and resistant to change. Taurus, Leo, Scorpio  and Aquarius are the fixed signs. They represent the ‘will’, the will  to do and bring into manifestation that which was created by them in  other lifetimes in the cardinal signs. The fixed signs are the most  persistent and consistent of all the signs. They are reticent and  non-committal on first approach and can only achieve their results  through persistence and determination. The energy in fixed signs is a  quiet organising one that represents action motivated by principles. 

People born into the fixed signs are unswervingly stubborn and will  never deviate from a chosen path, unless they themselves choose to do  so. They are the planners, the formula makers, the builders and  constructors with the capability of putting cardinal ideas onto the  Earth. Meanwhile the people born into the cardinal signs get much more  out of moving on to one of their next bright ideas. The fixed signs are  the most difficult ones to understand because their motives are seldom  obvious and not willingly revealed. They are veritable reservoirs of  energy and power that have a definite pattern and resist all outside  influences that try to change it. The fixed signs are interested in  values and ideas. 

Fixed = Will

Positive expression: constancy and reliability.
Negative expression: stubbornness and rigidity.

* * *
​
Mutable is harmonising, adaptable and  constantly changing energy. The mutable signs are Gemini, Virgo,  Sagittarius and Pisces and their keyword is flexibility. Like chameleons  people born into these signs have a great ability for blending  perfectly into all circumstances and surroundings. Their pliability and  adaptability makes them easy going, tolerant and free flowing, and their  interests are mostly centred in direct and highly personal  relationships with those around them. They love joining others and are  interested in even the tiniest details of personal living. The mutable  signs happily allow others into their private Universes at all times. 

The mutable signs are interested in people and relationships, the future  and moving forwards in their incessant search for new horizons that  provide them with consciousness expanding experiences. People with many  planets in these signs have the potential of developing into good  communicators and excellent reporters, who are good at meeting one  deadline whilst happily facing another. They are fine imitators and  capable of giving things a new slant that may help all of us to view  ourselves and our world from a different angle. 

Wise ones with several planets in the mutable signs are aware of an  excess of mutability in their psychological make-up. Therefore, they  watch out for people who wish to take them up some wrong alleyways. They  take care not to unnecessarily scatter their precious energies and  guard themselves against becoming a drifter and a rolling stone, who  gathers no moss because of its love of change, many times simply for the  sake of it. Being conscious of their lack of persistence and strength  of will, these wise ones refuse to allow themselves being easily  influenced by outside conditions. They work on building stability into  their character that assists them with asserting their own personality,  instead of imitating someone else’s. 

Mutable = Wisdom.

Positive expression: resourceful.
Negative expression: worry, nervousness, neurosis and finding it difficult to live in the present.

* * *

​


----------



## InkwellMachine (Jun 13, 2016)

This is brilliant~ I only wish I had more time to look at it properly. Any chance you could append a properly bibliography at the end so I can maybe do some extended reading, should I find the time between all my other priorities?


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad to know you are enjoying my offering and thank you for saying so. I don’t think it would be possible to add an extended bibliography here. Sorry! But it will be quite easy to scroll through one posting after the other to find what you are looking for. Maybe one of these days you’ll make the time for looking into my kind of astrology a bit more closely.

You may already have noticed that anyone for whom astrology means horoscopes and fortunetelling is wasting their time here. But if you are interested in getting to know yourself, your predestined pathway through life and your inner motivations more intimately, you have come to the right place. The same can be done for the people around you.

With love – Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 14, 2016)

_*The Compatibility Of The Qualities
*_






​Reading about the qualities of the Sun signs could have set you wondering about the  compatibility between your own Sun sign and those of your loved ones. My  experience has shown that there are no hard and fast rules. In general  the signs within their own element get on well with each other as well  as with the signs that are in polar opposition in the zodiac, for  example Earth and Water, Fire and Air. Because there is an underlying  harmony between them, the energies of these signs enjoy working with and  responding to each other. Water gets on well with Earth, Air with Fire,  and vice versa. And so it comes about that whenever two extremes join  forces and find the golden point of balance halfway between them,  together they are capable of giving of their best. 

The other signs can have difficulties, but they do not have to. In  loving relationships where there is good will and two people are  seriously making an effort at getting on with each other, in my view, it  should always be possible to find some common ground and work things  out to their mutual satisfaction.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 15, 2016)

_*The Compatibility Of The Sun Signs*_
​ 
In case you are now wondering about the compatibility between your own Sun sign and that of your loved ones, again there are no hard and fast rules. In general the signs within their own element get on well with each other and also with the signs in polar opposition in the zodiac, for example Earth and Water, Fire and Air. Because there is an underlying harmony between each set of two elements, the energies of the signs involved enjoy working with and responding to each other. Water gets on well with Earth, Air with Fire, and vice versa. Whenever two of these elementary forces work together and find the golden point of balance that lies halfway between each set of two extremes, each can give of their best. 

Signs that are not in polar opposition to each other can have difficulties, but they do not have to. In loving relationships where there is good will and two people are seriously making an effort to get on with each other, in my view, it should always be possible to find some common ground and work things out to each partner’s satisfaction.

Bearing in mind the nature and energies of the signs, it is hardly surprising that the least compatible of all signs are the ones next to each other in the zodiac, for example Scorpio and Sagittarius or Taurus and Gemini. It will come clearer to you why this should be so, when you study my interpretations of these signs and especially their energies. Familiarising ourselves with the characteristics of the Sun signs can save a great deal of heart-ache in all relationships. A sufficient awareness of the characteristics and energies of the signs involved I find most helpful when I am trying to find out whether someone new who is coming into my life is going to be compatible with me.  

Let me illustrate this with an example that is based on observations of a real life situation. If a Scorpio woman had known beforehand about her loved one’s strong thirst for freedom, many of their problems could easily have been avoided, one way or another. If you were in her shoes, armed with this knowledge you would be able to make a conscious decision whether you are willing to put up with this need for freedom and roaming the world. All would be well if the woman also had Sagittarius in a prominent position in her chart, for example if her Moon or Ascendant were in this sign, because in that case she too would require lots of freedom. Because we are magnetic beings who can only attract in our  partners what we are ourselves, the old saying that like attracts like is true.

Each one of the twelve signs of the zodiac has a different temperament and the two signs next to each other are usually of a profoundly dissimilar nature. The approach to life of Sagittarius and Capricorn, the two signs side by side, are as good an example of this as any, because they could not be less alike.  Driven by their freedom loving energy, Sagittarians look into the future and are looking for new pastures where the grass greener than where they are at present. Whether they are consciously aware of this or not, they are in  search of ways out of any entrapment that rears its head, even if it is only an imaginary one.

In contrast to this, Capricorn clings to tradition, the past, home and mother. Above all things, Sagittarians want to be free. But it may take them a surprisingly long time until it dawns on them, through their own life’s experiences, that the only true freedom that can be had in physicality is that of becoming aware of spiritual free will. That is the freedom we are all trying to find, but the need for it is certainly accentuated during a lifetime in Sagittarius.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 16, 2016)

*The Soul’s Pathway Through The Zodiac
*

 

My spirit and soul fought a long and bitter battle with my earthly self,
Who for aeons believed that it was a lost and fallen Angel
From a misty, half forgotten galaxy of Stars.
Now we both know that in truth our spirit once descended
From the Highest levels of life and that we are a child of the Sun,
The spiritual Sun behind the Sun of Earth life,
Come to Earth to each learn and grow through our own experiences.

In the course of many lifetimes,
We have been wounded cruelly by the painful thrust of Mars;
Caught in Neptune’s tangled web;
Shocked and torn asunder by the sudden violence of Uranus;
Tortured by the clever lies of Mercury;
Crushed beneath the icy weight of stern and unyielding Saturn,
Hours often felt like days, days like years,
And years like eternities of frustration and waiting.

There was a time when my soul and I believed we were the Sun,
So that our own exploding bursts of arrogance and pride
Scorched and nearly blinded us.
In the ignorance of our true self,
Eve and Adam deep within us cried helplessly.
Yet, we fought on in unrelenting fury and struck blow for blow;
Driven on by the pounding drums of Jupiter’s throbbing passions;
Stumbling at the precipice of the Moon’s enticing madness;
To fall – at last – in trembling fear before the threat
Of Pluto’s ominous tomb-like silence;
Consumed by inconsolable sadness and the bleakness of despair …

Bearing the wounds and scars of furious battle,
My spirit and soul are now coming home.
Once again, we are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Serenely and in quiet peace.
Having gathered together the scattered pieces of our being,
We are whole and healed, once more.
The evolutionary circle closes and the twin serpents of the dual forces
Of Creation, Highest and lowest, masculine and feminine,
Who once were opposed to each other are now working together harmoniously.
Winding round the Caduceus, they are the serpents of wisdom and healing.

Willingly we now follow the pull of the Sun and yield to the
Attracting power of Venus,
Leaving the enslavement of the earthly self behind.
Under the protection of a rainbow of light that surrounds the Earth,
Humankind is coming home into its true nature and
Is finding that the long promised land of plenty lies within every heart and soul.
Our highest ideals, hopes and dreams
Are finding fulfilment in us and our world at last.

Crowned by gentle Venus and the victory of a love that never left us,
We and our world have survived the might of selfish seeking
And the downward pull of the earthly self.
Equipped with the gift of a renewed understanding of
God’s true nature and our own,
A new morning’s soft forgiveness is dawning
For us and our world.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 18, 2016)

*The Basic Approach Of The Signs*
​ 
The basic approach to life of the Fire and Air signs is masculine, active, positive and outgoing, whereas that of the Water and Earth signs is feminine, passive, receptive and reflective. The energies of our Sun sign are clearly reflected in our attitude to and perception of life.

To get to know yourself or someone around you with the help of studying your or their Sun sign, to my mind, it is essential to also study its polar opposite in the zodiac. No-one can truly understand Scorpio without appreciating what motivates Taurus and vice versa. Likewise it is impossible to fully grasp the requirements of the Aquarian Age without studying the characteristics of Leo. For those unfamiliar with this, here is a list of the signs that are opposite each other in the zodiac:

Aries – Libra
Taurus – Scorpio
Gemini – Sagittarius
Cancer – Capricorn
Leo – Aquarius
Virgo – Pisces
Libra – Aries
Scorpio – Taurus
Sagittarius – Gemini
Capricorn – Cancer
Aquarius – Leo
Pisces – Virgo

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Varying Perceptions of Life – Why?’
 

From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *
​


----------



## Winston (Jun 18, 2016)

In High School, I dated a Taurus (I am a Scorpio).  It was, mmmmm... intense.  While it lasted.

I'm now married to another Scorpio.  24 years now.


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 20, 2016)

_*Born On The Cusp Between Two Signs
*_
​ The beginning and end of each sign  fluctuates slightly from year to year. So, if you were born on the cusp  between two signs, it depends on your year of birth which one of the Sun  signs involved represents the main one for your present lifetime.  Checking this out properly before reading my observations is always  worthwhile if you wish to find a better understanding of the  difficulties you are likely to struggle with. People born on the cusp  often feel like somewhat split personalities. They have what is known as  ‘one foot each in two different camps’. The energies of neighbouring  signs are always of a very different nature to each other. They are not  usually compatible at all. Because of each sign’s unique approach to  life, those born into two neighbouring ones often have great  difficulties coming to terms with them.

 If the outgoing sign relates more to the  learning and realities from the past, other lifetimes, whereas your  chosen and therefore pre-destined main pathway for this lifetime is  decidedly that of the incoming sign, an inner struggle between these two  parts of your being may ensue. It is well worth your while to pay  special attention to this. Because you have not quite finished learning  the lessons of the former, your soul has chosen to master the  difficulties created by having to devote sufficient time to attend to  those of both signs. However, try not to spend too much time looking  back, but aim to always move forwards on the energy of the incoming  sign. 

Incidentally, the energy at the end of each sign is always at its  strongest, whereas at the beginning of a new sign it is at its weakest  and also still contains much of the energy of the previous sign. The  energies of two neighbouring signs being such a profoundly different  one, you alone can tell which one is affecting you and your life more  strongly. For example, if you were born on the Aquarius/Pisces cusp, you  would have to deal with the conflicting approaches to and perception of  life of these two signs within yourself. You would constantly have to  do justice to and find the necessary balance between the Air and the  Water element, and that is difficult. 

In the first place, you would have come into this lifetime to repeat  some of the lessons of airy and intellectual Aquarius. Having been born  on the outgoing cusp of this sign, it is likely that you did not  complete them, during your previous lifetime. This is your opportunity  for repeating them, whilst at the same time aiming to move forward into  the next sign, watery and emotional Pisces. In spite of frequently  feeling more like an Aquarian, you would still mostly be walking the  Piscean pathway. Should you have been born on the cusp of Pisces and  Aries, the Fire sign, the pull of both these signs and their energies  would be very strong within you. You would often feel as if the watery  energy of laid back Pisces was pouring a bucket full of water over the  enthusiasm, the push, drive, initiative and urge of the fiery nature of  Aries. Having one foot in two camps of such a different nature is never  easy to live with. And you alone know how well you have mastered their  lessons thus far.

 Having said all that, it needs bearing in  mind that we do not always remain mostly under the influence of the  sign we were born into! For example, had you started this lifetime in  two degrees Aries and if you were already sufficiently aware of the  energies operating in your life, you would feel at about age  twenty-eight that they are changing from fiery Aries into earthy Taurus.  You would notice how you and your whole outlook on life are becoming  more grounded and stable. At age fifty-eight your energies would change  into airy chatty and talkative Gemini, the communicator and the  butterfly of the zodiac. And so on. These changes are due to the  progressions of the Sun, which move forward by one degree per year. Or  if by now you were in the Cancer consciousness, in spite of having been  born into another sign, your whole life could by now be completely  focused on the experiences of this sign and of home, hearth, mother,  family, ancestry and so forth.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 21, 2016)

*Change Of Energies Between Signs*
​ 
The change of energies, as the Sun moves from one sign into the next on its annual round through the zodiac, is always very marked. For starters, the masculine, active and outgoing signs alternate with the feminine, passive and receptive ones; each has a different approach to life. Furthermore, the Sun moves from Fire signs into Earth ones, from Earth into Air, from Air into Water, and from there back again into Fire. Earth after Fire is like piling a load of soil on top the enthusiastic rush of the fire element. Water after Fire is similar to pouring a bucket full of it on the fire element’s joyous outbursts; in each case its flames are extinguished most successfully. In the case of Water and Fire the result is steam, which may express itself in steaming resentment. As you can see, the energies of each set are not at all compatible, making even harder every soul’s struggles at coming to terms with its earthly existence. Yet, all such things are grist to the mill of our spiritual growth, because they add to the wealth of the experiences we gather. With every new cycle that takes us through the whole zodiac our consciousness becomes more rounded and whole.

All these things contribute to the difficulties souls born into adjoining signs encounter with each other. Leo and Virgo are possibly the most outstanding example of this; another one that comes to mind is the changeover from Pisces to Aries. Let’s have a look at Leo and Virgo first. After the soul’s exploits – some of them rather extravagant – in flamboyant, pompous and outgoing, larger than life Leo, full of itself and the glory of its own being in one lifetime, in the next one the soul comes down to Earth with a bump in Virgo. This time it is going to gather its experiences in the modest, shy, retiring and self-effacing harvest sign of the zodiac, Virgo, where two different types of crops are waiting to be brought in. After Leo’s fun, games, socialising and showing-off, in the next sign the soul discovers the benefits of a more solitary existence. And so it willingly buckles down to getting some serious work done on the Earth plane and also learns to enjoy it.

In the case of cusp born souls, the above described things are part of their wrestling with coming to terms with and reconciling the sometimes very contradictory nature and opposing aims of their two Sun signs. For example Pisces is all about endings and Aries about new beginnings. To my mind, such conflicts can only be resolved through a better understanding of the processes of life. Astrology helps me to recognise life as one huge cycle of deaths and rebirth. Without interruption every new season of gathering experiences flows and grows from the previous one, and all life is eternally moving forwards and upwards onto ever higher and more beautiful levels of existence.

Although on the outer levels of life one often gets the impression of utter chaos, spiritually that is most definitely not the case. The Universe – and we and our lives within it – is unfolding with the precision of one gigantic Swiss clockwork, where nothing is left to chance. Becoming aware of this, which human soul would still have difficulties to humbly kneel in awe and wonder before the splendour and magnificence of the Great Architect’s design of life?

The Soul’s Yearning
So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

‘Seliges Verlangen’
Goethe

From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 22, 2016)

_*Astrological Myths And False Perceptions*_
​
If you have taken the time to study all my interpretations of the Sun signs, would you agree with me that there is no such thing as an easy one? As we have seen, each one has its own trials and tribulations to provide and its own rewards that can be reaped. Provided by the great wisdom of our Divine Father/Mother, they are evenly and fairly distributed throughout. This ensures sufficient soul growth and expansion of consciousness for each of Its children in the course of many lifetimes.  When lived consciously and conscientiously or – to put it another way – to become a wise one, all signs are equally difficult and demand that we bring forth from within ourselves the very best. It is worth our while to do this, for if we succeed, the potential rewards of every sign can be great when measured by the amount of spiritual progress that can be made on our evolutionary pathway in every lifetime.

In various Astro Files we briefly touched on the subject of the many astrological myths that seem to abound in our world. Let us spin this thread a bit further. I have studied this issue over a very long time and the evidence I have been gathering to this day confirms that such tales are not based on facts and what astrology truly is about. To give you just two examples, Virgos are supposed to be neat and tidy people, whilst Librans are thought of as being well balanced. Yet, some of the most untidy people I have ever met were Virgos and some of the most wildly out of balance ones I know are Librans.  Such myths always did puzzle me. The explanation for them clearly lies in the fact that it is true for these two signs, the same as for all the others, that the gifts each sign can bestow upon those born into them will never fall into their laps. Rather they have to be developed and worked with, so that in the course of a whole lifetime they may be built into our character.

Every human soul is guided and protected by wise ones who take care of all its needs. More than anything else we seem to require the shelter they provide against our own foolhardiness. Angels and guides help the soul to choose a lifetime in the sign whose qualities it is most in need of developing. Either it does not yet have brought forth these qualities at all or if it did so insufficiently, another opportunity will be offered this time round.  For example, in Virgo the soul first becomes aware for the need of working tidily and meticulously. It gathers many experiences that help it to appreciate the idea of conducting one’s whole life in this manner. A soul who has not yet integrated this lesson may be advised to be born through someone who already is extremely neat and tidy. If you are the parent of a very untidy child, maybe even a Sun Virgo, be patient and do not allow your child’s behaviour to either drive you round the bend or the two of you apart.  As the child’s life progresses and through watching those around it, it is likely that it will eventually recognise the benefits of more orderly ways, so that in the fullness of time it may wish to emulate them.

Another good example was a Capricorn lady who told me that she had never thought of herself as a typical one. She says she hates hard work, has no ambitions at all, is not goal oriented and terrible with money. On top of all that she apparently is the biggest procrastinator imaginable. As she feels that those around her perceive her to be as serious and quite conservative, she admits that she is probably more of a Capricorn than she thought she was. The description she gives of herself confirm to me that my belief that the gifts of any of the Sun signs do not automatically drop into anyone’s lap is justified. They are available but they have to be worked on very seriously before they can be integrated into anyone’s character. As long as a soul still lacks certain qualities, next time round it will choose to be born into the sign that carries the promise that they can be acquired there.

But if that soul misses the opportunities that are sure to come its way then, if it steadfastly refuses to learn, it is in danger of wasting the potential progress that could be made in that lifetime. Life on Earth being a school, just like in any other place of learning, those who do not pay attention to their lessons, maybe because they are frittering their time away in pursuit of pleasure, have to repeat the class, if need be time and again, until its object has been achieved. Only then will the soul be allowed to move on. Nothing in God’s creation is ever wasted; even the missing of a class or classes presents human souls with a valuable experience. When they review their progress, upon their return into the world of spirit, they will discover to their chagrin that none to speak of was made. However, the memory of this will be stored in the souls, to accompany them into their next lifetime and to provide them with the driving force for doing better. Clearly, evolutionary progress can be speeded up considerably, as soon as the soul becomes aware of what is at stake. The Universe has endless patience and knows that every soul gets there in the end, no how much each one may dally on its way.

A study of the energies of the peace and harmony loving planet Venus provides with some of the finest evidence. One of the most common false beliefs held by non-astrologers appears to be the one that souls born into Taurus and Libra, the signs ruled by Venus, are naturally very patient. Let no-one try to convince you of this myth either. The opposition of the energetic fighting spirit of Mars, the Roman God of war, in both signs reflects that the truth is far from it! Because of the influence of the gentle Venusian energies on their nature, Taureans and Librans may come across to the onlooker as patient. This false impression is created because neither Librans nor Taureans are particularly good at standing up for and defending their own needs and rights. All too frequently, they are reluctant to set up firm boundaries for themselves, which those around them are not allowed to overstep. At least initially, they may fail completely to do so. Thus, it comes about that these usually kind, obliging and – only seemingly – far too patient souls eventually blow their tops. Sometimes this happens with a vehemence that can be reminiscent of the violent eruption of a long-smouldering volcano. When it does, the likelihood is that they and the world around them may well fail to understand what has hit them! 

This finds itself a different way of expression in each sign, but the result is the same. Librans will try endlessly and go to great pains to mend their relationships, going back time and again trying to make peace, but frequently coming away with a bloody nose – if only metaphorically speaking. Yet, when they have finally had enough and decide to move on, they are likely to cut the offender from their lives completely. That’s why the wise ones around them take care not to disturb the peacemaker’s delicate inner equilibrium too much and for too long. Those who do may live to regret it, unless they want to lose Libra’s friendship for good in any case. In Taurus case, the home-builder of the zodiac, the transgressions of those around them disturb the harmonious and peaceful home-life, which they are so fond of and work hard to achieve for themselves and their loved ones. One Taurean friend of mine, although she is only small, smashed a hole into the door of her son’s room with her bare fist, when her anger erupted on one occasion about his rude behaviour towards her and she had finally had enough. 

Yet another reason why souls born into Taurus and Libra frequently endure the wrongdoings of others towards them for far too long, is that when the inevitable point of explosion has eventually been reached, no-one could be more surprised and upset than they themselves. They are usually far more disturbed by their outbreak than those at whom their wrath was directed, especially when this occurs for the first time. Having grown wise from their experiences though and having found a measure of self-knowledge through them, enables them to take precautionary measures by establishing firm boundaries for themselves, to which they make themselves stick – difficult though that is.

From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 24, 2016)

*There Is No Such Thing As A Typical Any One Of The Signs*
​ 
Looking back, none of the people I ever encountered behaved in accordance with what the textbooks say about their Sun sign. I recognise that I have never met one typical Virgo or Libra or all the other signs of the zodiac. Do you know why? There is no such thing as a typical Virgo, Libra or whatever! As mentioned many times throughout these files, each sign is a pathway designed by the infinite wisdom of our Creator to help the soul to integrate certain qualities into its character. The degree to which each individual soul succeeds varies greatly from person to person. That is hardly surprising because it depends on many factors. For starters, each soul is unique and in the course of many lifetimes has developed in a different way from every other one. Each has always had its own pathway to walk and its own experiences to gather, and therefore carries within the bowl of itself a different store of memories, on which it is constantly drawing. But then, isn’t that what makes our world and the people in it so endlessly fascinating?

As we are here now, each one of us is likely to have been recycled many times round the wheel of life, whose symbol is the zodiac. Therefore, we also have passed through our particular Sun sign many times before, each time coping with its lessons with greater or lesser success. This lifetime is yet another opportunity for doing better. It is an extra special one because for many of us it brings the chance of – maybe the first time in the whole of our development thus far – consciously working on the improvement of our character. As pointed out earlier, each one of us is a many-faceted jewel, precious and loved by our Divine parents. We are all in this life to become more whole – hence, being healed, at one with our Highest Self and therefore holy. The awareness of such things helps me to keep my perspective on my own life as part of the Great Plan of all things, my place and role in it, as well as everybody else’s.

A word of explanation might not come amiss, in case you ever wondered why my releases always came rather late, during the Sun’s transit through each sign. Whenever I try to revise one of the signs before or at the beginning of the inflow of the new energies, editing feels like trying to wade through treacle – it’s tough! Yet, when I finally get going when the Sun is about 10 degrees – for those unfamiliar with the technicalities of astrology, each sign has 30 of them – new insights and ideas start to pour into my consciousness like water; often too much so. This is the way each item has by now grown to its present length. My present offering of the Sun in Libra 2007 probably took longest of all. All my writings are of an intuitive nature; they do not have their origin in imbibing books, but are coming into being while I am working my way through my own healing process. Thus, nothing is ever from the top of my head but flows forth from my heart and soul, the only place where truth is known. And I make every effort to live my truth in my own life.

What is now before you is my present to you, brought about with the help of God and the Angels. After all, nothing in this world and all others ever comes into being without them. Thank you, Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator, for the beauty and the wonder of Your Creation; for giving us the wondrous gift of astrology to help us gain a better understanding of ourselves and our world, and to become more aware of everybody’s uniqueness and preciousness, as well as our own. May the Astro files be a small contribution towards bringing our peaceful new world into being by helping those who read them to live more harmoniously and peacefully. May an increased appreciation of the difficulties and idiosyncrasies which each soul encounters on its pathway through its particular Sun sign help us all to become more tolerant and loving towards each other and also more appreciative of ourselves and our own inner struggles.

The most difficult task that faces all of us in the here and now is the creation of better relationships, with God and the Universe, with ourselves and our human companions, as well as our whole world. To my mind, it is worth every small effort we make towards this end. Not only does this bring us instant rewards, but more important still is that we shall bring our relationships with us into future lifetimes. And if my interpretations help you to heal any of yours, my efforts will not have been in vain. Now and forever, God be with you in all your endeavours, and especially this one.
From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 25, 2016)

_*Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?*_
​ 
Did you know that we all view our earthly existence somewhat differently from everybody else? Amazingly, there are as many variations on this theme as there are souls, and that on both sides of the veil of consciousness that to this day separates our two worlds. Do you know why? Each soul is an individual spark of the Divine and no two souls are exactly alike. No two souls have the same Karma, i.e. experiences behind them. No two souls have reached exactly the same evolutionary level. On top of that our perception of life is different in each of the Sun signs.

Possibly the best example is the polar opposition of Aries and Libra. First of all the soul encounters get-up-and-go Aries with its vim and vigour, zest for life and enthusiasm for adventuring and ever new experiences that allow treading new paths and scouting out uncharted territories. When the soul has been round the zodiac time and again, there comes a lifetime when it reaches the opposite sign, Libra, and begins to feel a certain world-weariness. Unbeknown to its earthly self, its Highest Self is preparing its soul for a possible final departure from the Earth plane.

When that is the case, there eventually comes a lifetime in which, wherever its destiny takes the soul, it may feel an almost irresistibly strong yearning for home and mother. In the end it can do nothing but give in to these feelings, but to its greatest disappointment is then likely to find that this is not at all what it has been looking for. The meaning of all this comes clear with the waking up of the earthly self to its true nature and the accompanying new understanding of the purpose and meaning of its present existence. With great clarity the realisation then dawns that the home it has been looking on the Earth plane is not meant to be found there. The earthly self’s craving for the caring and nurturing of its mother ceases wit the awareness that this was never for its earthly representative but for the Great Mother of all life. And through its subsequent attunement and reconciliation with God, the soul at last finds peace and healing for the deep inner wounds which the disappointments of its earthly existence have left behind in its memories. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sun in Aries’
 
[*=center]‘The Sun in Libra’ 
 
​To illustrate how the perception of life may differ from one person to the next, the Universe recently provided me with a lesson of an extra special kind. You may recall that in the chapter ‘Growing Older’ I wrote: ‘Yes, there are wrinkles on my face and some of them are definitely getting deeper. But so what? They will only last for as long as I need this body – then I will hand it back and be free – free – free!!! I will take to my spiritual wings…’ One lady replied to this: ‘It really saddens me that you feel like it is a burden to carry around your body and you can’t wait to shed it and be free.’

I have to admit that for a while I was more than somewhat perplexed by this comment. Was it possible that I had expressed myself so badly that anyone could get an impression of how I feel about my physical body that is diametrically opposed to the message I meant to get across? Could I have failed so miserably in my description of the joy of knowing consciously that there really is no death and that none of us ever dies? It turned out that nothing had gone wrong and that the incident was merely my next astrology lesson, which I am now going to share with you in the hope that you it may be as interesting to you as it is to me.

As usual, my inner teacher came to the rescue and before I knew it, the whole thing had turned into an interesting study of why the perception of life of souls born into different Sun signs does vary from one person to the next. This is a topic that has been dear to my heart for a very long time, because I believe that most of the problems in all human relationships are due to a lack of understanding of our own and each other’s most basic requirements. Thankful for the lady’s feedback and to my inner self for its wisdom, I was ready to start my lesson and ever more insights kept flowing in.

By the way, feeling about my body the way I do has never stopped me from giving thanks and praise to the Universe for everything that has been given to me. I am particularly grateful for the vehicle that has been given to me for the duration of this lifetime, my physical body. I love and appreciate it as a wondrous work of art. With all its amazingly functioning and moving parts it is nothing short of a marvel of precision craftsmanship and engineering.

I also give thanks for the gift of my life and yours. After all, of what use would the finest talents be if we could not give them away and share them with others? Having fulfilled my Karmic obligations towards the souls who had to find their entry into their present lifetime through me has set me free to turn my full attention onto nurturing my spiritual family. For the past ten years my website ‘Rays of Wisdom’ has allowed me to express my creativity to my heart’s content, the way my inner teacher directs me. With the help and the will of God and the Angels, I hope to have created something beautiful that will be of value beyond my physical death. To ensure its availability for as long as it is required, the website and all my writings are going to be left in safekeeping with a kind and loving heart and capable hands to ensure the nurturing continues.

_*Peace And Friendship Prayer*_
Let there be love and understanding among us.
May peace and friendship be our shelter from life’s storms.
Eternal God, help us to walk with good companions,
To live with hope in our hearts
And Eternity in our thoughts,
That we may lie down in peace and rise up every day,
To find our hearts waiting to do Thy will.
Amen

From the Jewish Tradition

From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 1, 2016)

*The Planet Mars*
​
I can think of nothing better than the study of the whole of the Astro Files, to keep track of how our own soul has evolved and grown in wisdom through its own experiences, as we were required do steadily move from one sign to another, lifetime after lifetime. To me, the most essential building block for happy and lasting relationships that sustain and support us on the Earth plane is a better understanding of the planetary energies.

Mars and Venus are the most important ones involved here. As Aries, ruled by fiery Mars, is the first sign of the zodiac, we shall first take a closer look at Mars, the planet of desire. In its most basic expression on the Earth plane it is a force, a drive that makes young souls feel and say loudly: ‘I want, want, want – and I want it NOW! If anything gets into the way of the force of the Martian desires by refusing to do as the soul in that inexperienced state wants, the unwilling ones get suppressed, shouted down, bullied and, if need be, manipulated into submission. At worst Mars is willing to walk over dead bodies to get what it wants. It goes to war and unthinkingly destroys everything that does not surrender willingly, if need be even the objects of its desires.

Such things happen, so that we should learn from them and recognise within ourselves that a strong sense of self-preservation is a natural part of every human soul. This is where tendencies towards selfishness and greed for getting our share of the goodies Mother Earth has to offer have their origin. The zodiac is a symbol of the great wheel of life. As in the course of many lifetimes the soul travels time and again round the zodiac, the excessive manifestations of these character traces – so very rampant in our world – gradually have to be transmuted into more agreeable and acceptable variations on this theme.

The Mars energy moves the newly created Divine spark onto the Earth plane where it needs to build itself an earthly personality. By each soul dwelling in its own physical body it begins to recognise and experience itself as an individual. With the help of its developing earthly personality the soul finds itself a place in its new environment. It maintains this place by bursting forth with all its youthful vigour and vim and the enthusiasm for the enjoyment of life that is typical of the Fire element and the signs it rules. Mars is a force that in young soul expresses itself like a wild mustang that has to be caught, tamed and harnessed before it can be ridden wisely. To master this energy, the same as all others, every human soul must spend sufficient lifetimes on the Earth plane. Instead of the earthly desire nature riding us, it needs to be conquered, so that eventually we can ride on the desires of our Highest Self, i.e. following the directions of our inner teacher, back home into the oneness with God.

To make this possible the soul has to learn the wise handling of the Martian Fire. In the small earthly self this kind of fire initially burns as unbridled passion and for as long as that is the case, it can all too easily turn into something highly destructive and evil. It takes time until the soul wakes up to the realisation that its own sexual energies are part of God’s creative/spiritual energies of the purest kind. Each soul must eventually learn how to handle them with the utmost caution and reverence. It is worth noting in this context that in God’s creation nothing is inherently evil or bad. The intention alone behind any action is the decisive factor whether its outcome is going to be good or evil.

All energies are basically good ones, including the one of Mars. However, when it is used selfishly and for the domination of one part of the population, on an individual, national and international level, this energy all too easily gets out of control. Ever escalating conflicts and wars are the result, as the state of our planet clearly demonstrates. If we and our world ever wish to find peace, the control and mastery of the Mars energy is the most vital lesson that is facing us and our world. Bear in mind that this energy is usually the underlying cause of all manner of warfare, especially in human relationships. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sun In Aries’
[*=center]‘The Sun In Scorpio’


From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’
​

* * *​



​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 7, 2016)

_*The Mass Of People – Ruled By The Moon *_
​ 
The masses are under the influence of Cancer, the Water sign, ruled by the Moon. Through the world of their emotions, Cancerians are all too easily impressed, influenced, swayed by and taken in by just about anything. Aware that this is part of their present lifetime’s experience and bearing in mind Nietzsche’s words: ‘If you wish your life to be easy, always stay with the herd!’, the wise ones among them prefer making their own decisions to following any kind of a  herd. 

Whenever you get the chance of watching the behaviour of a crowd, you will see how easily it can be reached and manipulated through the emotional world of its participants. Just like those of the Cancerian the feelings of a group are easily changed by just about any impression. It is not surprising that throughout the ages this phenomenon has been exploited by humankind for good as well as for evil – it seems to me mostly for evil. Around our world orators of all kinds, especially dictators,  have used it to manipulate, rule and control the mob. One cannot help wondering whether they, consciously or unconsciously, knew that this is possible because on the inner level of life we are all one. 

The emotions are a body of water and water must be allowed to find its own way by flowing wherever it will, which is where it encounters least resistance. At its weakest point any dam will break and bring the whole structure down. In the same way, one person in a crowd going into hysterics, especially the one at the front, can set the whole multitude on fire and carry it with it, if need be into destruction. Emotionally and psychically we are all part of the great ocean of life and also of each other. Each one of us is a unique stream of consciousness in its own right that is nurtured by the ocean. In return, everybody’s learning constantly feeds back into the ocean.

Within this ocean, our whole world is one group soul with a common karmic past, present, future and destination. Contained in that, each nation is one group with its own Karma. Within that again, each one of us is an individual soul that has its particular karmic pathway to walk. Everything that feeds into the great ocean has an influence on the ocean itself and everything it contains. This shows the importance of learning to control our thought processes and of feeding nothing but positive and loving thoughts into the collective consciousness. Spiritually nothing is ever wasted. Whenever one of us insists on looking for the good in a experience, situation and person, that soul is making a small contribution to its role as saviour and redeemer of itself and its world.

Under the guidance and protection of God and the Angels, all of us have been placed in this life to learn how to consciously influence the mass of people in positive ways that serve the highest good and the greatest joy of our whole world. Consciously attuning ourselves in prayers and meditations to the outpourings of the energies of the Universal Christ was never intended to remain a privilege for the selected few. The time has come in the evolution of our whole race when each one of us is required to make their contribution towards and acting as channels capable of increasing the power of the blessing and healing energies of the Christ that are now pouring ever more strongly into us and our world.

By the way, the oneness in the great ocean also sheds some light onto occurrences like outbreaks of mass hysteria. To my mind, the most recent example of this was the reaction of the British public to the death of Diana Princess of Wales, a Sun Cancerian. This connected her, the same as all other souls born into this sign, deeply with the soul of the mass of people. The Moon in the Cancerian birthchart is of equal importance to the Sun. Cancer’s ruling planet is the Moon. Because of this they are as strongly under the influence of their Moon sign as that of their Sun sign. Diana’s Moon in Aquarius tells the story of a very different soul, underneath it all. 

In keeping with her name Diana, the Goddess of the hunt, the Princess’ ascendant was in Sagittarius. This reflects her love of pomp and circumstance, as well as for being on display and noticed. Undoubtedly, she was a child of the Aquarian Age with a great thirst for freedom and an inner need to break away from the patterns of the past, in spite of the fact that her Cancerian Sun will have pointed her also in that direction. The resulting conflict between these two energies is sure to have led to a great deal of soul growth for the Princess, now enjoying the greater freedom of the world of light. God bless her and keep her safe, always.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 12, 2016)

_*Sun, Father – Moon, Mother

*__*




*_​
From the beginning of my studies, better than anything else astrological concepts have assisted me in finding a better understanding of human nature, the processes of life and especially the ones we are facing in these difficult time of transition from one age to another. The symbolism of the Sun and the Moon in the birthchart reveals our Creator’s dual nature and also our own. The sequence in which they appear in the zodiac is of interest when one seeks to gain insight into the creative functioning of the Universe. Leo is the sign ruled by the Sun, a symbolism for the Father. Cancer is ruled by the Moon, the Mother. Interestingly, in the Zodiac, Cancer, the sign of home and mother, our earthly and heavenly ones, and our unconscious foundations, comes before Leo, the sign of the individualist and of conscious creativity, children, worldly affairs, and the father.​ 
As above, so below – as it is in the Heavens, so it is down here on the Earth. The fact that the sign of the mother comes before that of the father in the zodiac reveals that in the process of creation there is always an unconscious existence within the Goddess and Mother Creator. From the void of this state, each one of us as an individual spark of Divinity must have risen, so that in the end we would evolve into individual beings, capable of rational thinking and of consciously bringing into physical manifestation the sparks of God’s creative ideas, as they constantly flow into all life. 

I believe that a new world was created, so that when it had become sufficiently evolved humankind would inhabit it; for as long as would require it, it would be there for us. For a very long time we would have no idea that each one of us is a spark of the Divine and a child of God, in fact a young God in the making. Now that we are waking up to these truths, the time has come for accepting the responsibilities the knowledge of our Divine origin brings with it. Created in God’s image, each contains the highest and the lowest aspects that exist anywhere in the whole of Creation. Consciously working on shedding all lower ones and integrating ever more of the higher and highest ones is the formidable task that has to be faced by us all. It is well worth every small effort we make, because this means that we are taking charge of our personal evolution and destiny, as well as that of our whole world. Intuitively, I know that the time is not so far off when humankind will once again be worthy of being called God’s children.

During past lifetimes, we all have been life’s passive and helpless victims, but that no longer is necessary for anyone. All we need to do is be willing to change the deeply ingrained behaviour patterns that caused the experiences of previous lifetimes, bearing in mind that behaviour is chosen. Such knowledge is going to be the key for unlocking many doors of our prison of ignorance. With their help, humankind will find the most precious and only true freedom that exists in the whole of Creation, namely the spiritual freedom to be who and what we truly are.

The price of this freedom is the acceptance of responsibility for us and our world and the necessity for following up our words by positive actions. We are here to learn to ‘walk our talk’, as mentioned above. With the help of all the advanced knowledge we already have – and as time goes by, its flow will increase – we shall re-discover the meaning of wholeness, being once again who we truly always have and to know why we are here. Ever more knowledge is now being put within everybody’s reach, so that we can use it not only as a tool for redeeming our own ancient Karma and that of our world, but also for saving ourselves and our world. Are you willing to take up this challenge? And are we – as a race – tall enough? I think so!
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 13, 2016)

*Change Of Energies From Sign To Sign*
​ 
The change of energies, as the Sun moves from one sign into the next on its annual round through the zodiac, is always very marked. For starters, the masculine, active and outgoing signs alternate with the feminine, passive and receptive ones; each has a different approach to life. Furthermore, the Sun moves from Fire signs into Earth ones, from Earth into Air, from Air into Water, and from there back again into Fire. Earth after Fire is like piling a load of soil on top the enthusiastic rush of the fire element. Water after Fire is similar to pouring a bucket full of it on the fire element’s joyous outbursts; in each case its flames are extinguished most successfully. In the case of Water and Fire the result is steam, which may express itself in steaming resentment. As you can see, the energies of each set are not at all compatible, making even harder every soul’s struggles at coming to terms with its earthly existence. Yet, all such things are grist to the mill of our spiritual growth, because they add to the wealth of the experiences we gather. With every new cycle that takes us through the whole zodiac our consciousness becomes more rounded and whole.

All these things contribute to the difficulties souls born into adjoining signs encounter with each other. Leo and Virgo are possibly the most outstanding example of this; another one that comes to mind is the changeover from Pisces to Aries. Let’s have a look at Leo and Virgo first. After the soul’s exploits – some of them rather extravagant – in flamboyant, pompous and outgoing, larger than life Leo, full of itself and the glory of its own being in one lifetime, in the next one the soul comes down to Earth with a bump in Virgo. This time it is going to gather its experiences in the modest, shy, retiring and self-effacing harvest sign of the zodiac, Virgo, where two different types of crops are waiting to be brought in. After Leo’s fun, games, socialising and showing-off, in the next sign the soul discovers the benefits of a more solitary existence. And so it willingly buckles down to getting some serious work done on the Earth plane and also learns to enjoy it.

In the case of cusp born souls, the above described things are part of their wrestling with coming to terms with and reconciling the sometimes very contradictory nature and opposing aims of their two Sun signs. For example Pisces is all about endings and Aries about new beginnings. To my mind, such conflicts can only be resolved through a better understanding of the processes of life. Astrology helps me to recognise life as one huge cycle of deaths and rebirth. Without interruption every new season of gathering experiences flows and grows from the previous one, and all life is eternally moving forwards and upwards onto ever higher and more beautiful levels of existence.

Although on the outer levels of life one often gets the impression of utter chaos, spiritually that is most definitely not the case. The Universe – and we and our lives within it – is unfolding with the precision of one gigantic Swiss clockwork, where nothing is left to chance. Becoming aware of this, which human soul would still have difficulties to humbly kneel in awe and wonder before the splendour and magnificence of the Great Architect’s design of life?

So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

From: ‘The Soul’s Yearning’
‘Seliges Verlangen’

Goethe

From ‘The Astro Files – Introduction To The Sun Signs’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2016)

*Born On The Cusp Between Two Signs*
​ 
The beginning and end of each sign fluctuates slightly from year to year. So, if you were born on the cusp between two signs, it depends on your year of birth which one of the Sun signs involved represents the main one for your present lifetime. Checking this out properly before reading my observations is always worthwhile if you wish to find a better understanding of the difficulties you are likely to struggle with. People born on the cusp often feel like somewhat split personalities. They have what is known as ‘one foot each in two different camps’. The energies of neighbouring signs are always of a very different nature to each other. They are not usually compatible at all. Because of each sign’s unique approach to life, those born into two neighbouring ones often have great difficulties coming to terms with them.

If the outgoing sign relates more to the learning and realities from the past, other lifetimes, whereas your chosen and therefore pre-destined main pathway for this lifetime is decidedly that of the incoming sign, an inner struggle between these two parts of your being may ensue. It is well worth your while to pay special attention to this. Because you have not quite finished learning the lessons of the former, your soul has chosen to master the difficulties created by having to devote sufficient time to attend to those of both signs. However, try not to spend too much time looking back, but aim to always move forwards on the energy of the incoming sign.

Incidentally, the energy at the end of each sign is always at its strongest, whereas at the beginning of a new sign it is at its weakest and also still contains much of the energy of the previous sign. The energies of two neighbouring signs being such a profoundly different one, you alone can tell which one is affecting you and your life more strongly. For example, if you were born on the Aquarius/Pisces cusp, you would have to deal with the conflicting approaches to and perception of life of these two signs within yourself. You would constantly have to do justice to and find the necessary balance between the Air and the Water element, and that is difficult.

In the first place, you would have come into this lifetime to repeat some of the lessons of airy and intellectual Aquarius. Having been born on the outgoing cusp of this sign, it is likely that you did not complete them, during your previous lifetime. This is your opportunity for repeating them, whilst at the same time aiming to move forward into the next sign, watery and emotional Pisces. In spite of frequently feeling more like an Aquarian, you would still mostly be walking the Piscean pathway. Should you have been born on the cusp of Pisces and Aries, the Fire sign, the pull of both these signs and their energies would be very strong within you. You would often feel as if the watery energy of laid back Pisces was pouring a bucket full of water over the enthusiasm, the push, drive, initiative and urge of the fiery nature of Aries. Having one foot in two camps of such a different nature is never easy to live with. And you alone know how well you have mastered their lessons thus far.

Having said all that, it needs bearing in mind that we do not always remain mostly under the influence of the sign we were born into! For example, had you started this lifetime in two degrees Aries and if you were already sufficiently aware of the energies operating in your life, you would feel at about age twenty-eight that they are changing from fiery Aries into earthy Taurus. You would notice how you and your whole outlook on life are becoming more grounded and stable. At age fifty-eight your energies would change into airy chatty and talkative Gemini, the communicator and the butterfly of the zodiac. And so on. These changes are due to the progressions of the Sun, which move forward by one degree per year. Or if by now you were in the Cancer consciousness, in spite of having been born into another sign, your whole life could by now be completely focused on the experiences of this sign and of home, hearth, mother, family, ancestry and so forth.
From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2016)

*Astrology – More Than A Belief System*
​ 
Religions have come and gone in our world. Yet, astrology has remained with us in its basic form and the concepts that have been valid for thousands of years, as far as can be told from the records still exist. As our race progressed through the ages, it has become ever more enriched by the wisdom of the insights of those who practised the Divine Art. To find an answer to why this should be so, it is necessary to reach out a bit further.

One question that has remained a mystery to many is: ‘Why is there still so much cruelty between human beings in our world, when religions have been with us for such a long time?’  The way I understand this life is that religions cannot remove the cruelty on our behalf, because that simply is not what they were created for. When you consider the small part of the known history of our race up to this very moment, as an interested observer you will be able to recognise this for yourself. Equipped with the wisdom of hindsight it is easy to see that the writing has been on the wall for a very long time that all the belief systems that have come and gone in our world never had any power of their own.

Let us take as an example the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam; they have been with our world for a very long time. One of them emerged from the other and each one is a part of the same branch on the tree of knowledge of all life. Clear evidence of this is that, to this day, the Old Testament is part of the teachings of all three religions. These days it is seen as the history of the people of the Hebrew nation, i.e. of the souls who incarnated at that time into that part of our world.

From time to time highly evolved souls reincarnate onto the Earth plane through whom an enlarged vision of the meaning of God and the true nature of their own being is given. Such souls come to act as teachers and guides to those whose spiritual awareness is somewhat ahead of that of the crowd; they are destined to eventually break away from the traditional teachings and form a new splinter group. One of them was Judaism, which according to one source came into being around 2500 B.C. Apparently it started from Noah after the flood, when the Creator God, whom Judaism calls Yahveh, chose a people to be the keepers of His laws; Noah’s children were its leaders. Another source says this religion began when the original covenant was made between Abraham and God, circa 1900 B.C.

The legend tells us that Abraham was called at that time to leave his home in Ur. He was guided to travel to Canaan, now known as Palestine and Israel, the land that is believed to have been promised by God as their own to Abraham’s descendants. Interestingly, Judaism appeared around the time of the beginning of another New Age, the Age of Aries. Astrologically, Aries marks the point of new beginnings. When it has been reached, individually and collectively, a whole new cycle of experiences begins. Judaism fulfilled this role by bringing the idea that there is only one God into the consciousness of humankind.

The legend of the Master Jesus was the next one to emerge. This was followed by the appearance of the prophet Mohammed, born approx. 570 A.D. He composed and taught the Koran between the years 610 until his death in 632. Many of its stories apparently – I have not read them myself – are parallels to the old testament; a few also to the new testament, as well as other teachings from the Hebrew and other earlier religions known at that time. Soon after he completed his teachings, Mohammed set out to convince others of his beliefs. In them he must have enlarged upon whatever he found in the old teachings that were available to him, choosing that which he felt intuitively drawn.

The Prophet, the same as all other spiritual leaders before and after him, had been prepared for his role in the course of a great many previous lifetimes. Each one always worked under the guidance and protection of the Angels in charge of them and their mission, as well as the living God within them, showing the way – the same as It has always been doing with each one of us. Every new teacher added their inspiration and the insights they found into the existing material, as one does when writing intuitively.

Alas, as far as it is possible to look back from where we are now, it has ever been the case that, when new understanding is flowing from the highest levels of life into the consciousness of our race, the members of the establishment refuse to accept it and do not wish to know. However, it is also in the nature of things that in spite of anyone’s resistance – no matter how bloody and cruel it expresses itself – after a while, the new teachings are taking root in some souls. In evolutionary terms they are at least slightly ahead of their contemporaries, otherwise they would be unable to recognise the value of the freshly arriving wisdom. Their grasp of it makes them suitable for acting as what is known as ‘the leaven in the bread’.

As the teachers of new beliefs gather some followers around them, slowly yet another splinter group forms itself, which over time develops into a new religion in its own right. This is how Judaism emerged from some other long forgotten religious traditions. At the beginning of the Piscean Age, Christianity sprung from it in the same way, followed by Islam after a much shorter interval of approx. six hundred years.
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 31, 2016)

*Do Astrology And Numerology Have A Power Of Their Own?*
​ 
Numerology in conjunction with astrology is the most helpful tool imaginable for easing our daily encounters with the world around us. For example, the name of a person on its own reveals to me a great deal about their personality and likely behaviour patterns. The day and month of their birth tells me much about them, without having to peer to obtrusively into their private lives. Even a set of initials gives me pointers to what kind of person I am dealing with. Someone’s name and their telephone number, on occasions one or the other on its own, helps me to choose the right person for a job that needs doing around my house and garden. They tell me whether their energies are compatible with mine and whether it is likely that we shall get along with each other.

Once more I would like to point out that neither astrology nor numerology MAKE us the way we are. They merely reflect the way we were, the characteristics we developed in the course of many previous lifetimes and brought with us into this one. They are ready and waiting for us each time we draw our first breath on the Earth plane for another sojourn in physicality. The only thing we bring with us on every occasion is the personality we developed in previous lifetimes, however many there may have been. We alone are responsible for the way we are and for everything that is in our lives. We ourselves made them the way we find them at each new entry into another lifetime.

The Universe has granted us this gift to create more opportunities for making a better job of things than we did previously, and to enable us to strive some more for the perfection, i.e. wholeness and integration of every aspect of our being, we are all on the Earth plane to seek. Through this, with the passing of time, we become increasingly God-like and capable of bringing our own small piece of God’s kingdom down to the Earth. In this manner each one of us slowly but surely moves forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Each new lifetime takes us another step closer to the final aim of humankind’s earthly existence, namely to evolve into a Master soul and a Christed one in our own right, as illustrated by the Jesus legend.

* * *

*Answers To Frequently Asked Questions*​ 
At the beginning of the year 2008 several people asked me whether numerology could reveal what the year ahead might have in store for all of us. In my view, numerology cannot forecast the future, but it can tell us a great deal about the energies the Universe is making available to us at any given time. The following dialogue was the result:

Q: We are just entering the year 2008 and for quite some time I have heard people saying that it will bring us a period of great energy and joy. I tend to agree with them, but can you tell me whether anything confirms this view?

A: Yes, numerology confirms this as follows: 2 = the Moon, planetary ruler of the Water sign Cancer. 8 = Saturn, ruler of the Earth sign Capricorn. 2 + 8 = 10 = 1 the Sun, ruler of the Fire sign Leo. The 10 signals the beginning of a new cycle. Apart from that, the Sun brings for us and our world increased amounts of joy, vitality, high creativity, an abundance of energy. You name it and it will be there abundantly. It’s up to each one of us to tap into these energies and make the most of them. The Sun being the Source, nurturer and sustainer of all life is the most generous and loving of givers. Its energies are there for everybody to participate in. Read more about it by following the relevant link at the end of this chapter.

Q: I believe that our thoughts create our reality and that if we think positive thoughts, we draw them towards us and they will happen. But I don’t believe that our fate is dictated by numbers.

A: I share that belief and I do not believe that fate is dictated by numbers. To me, the numbers are a reflection of the energies that are made available to us and our world. No more and no less – they do not dictate anything to anyone.

Q: As numbers were invented by humankind, how can they reflect the future? How did things work before the numbers appeared? Was the Universe waiting for humankind to think up some numbers, so it could reveal the future to us through them?

A: I couldn’t agree more, but who do you think gives us and our world all our great and wonderful ideas? Do you seriously believe that without the Highest Forces of life in charge of us and our world we would ever have any of them? I would not wish to use either astrology or numerology for fortune telling, i.e. forecasting the future. Who would I be to attempt that? The way I understand this life is that it was not humankind who suddenly dreamt up numbers – any of them. It happened the other way round. The idea of numbering things was given to us by the Universal Intelligence, to help us organise and get some order into the chaos that our world would otherwise be.

Q: We are in the year 2008 only because we choose to call it that. There are other numbers to denote this year in the Jewish and Islamic systems, I think. I don’t know what year we’re in according to those systems, but the chances are that the numbers involved there might also point to the coming year as a good one. How do you square that with your own assessment?

A: There’s an interesting point. I believe that everything is predestined and that nothing is left to chance. That is why it would not surprise me one bit if all the figures in the end came to the same conclusion, merely getting there in a different way.

Besides, it is everybody’s right – nay, duty – to think positively of whatever comes our way. As you pointed out earlier, by thinking positively we draw positive things into our lives and help them to happen. Apart from everything else I believe that no matter what life presents us with, something good is always hidden behind every experience, if one just opens one’s eyes to perceive it.

Q: Basically, I am very sceptical about numerology. In my view you can make numbers mean whatever you want them to, as can be done with statistics.

A: That’s your privilege. However, numerologically numbers present energies and with the help of numerology you most certainly cannot make numbers whatever you want them to be, although that’s true for statistics. But then, that’s another story entirely.

We are affected by multiple types of energies while on this earthly plane. We are also, due to nurture, products of the culture we were raised in. Thus we are affected by religion, race, socio-economic levels, interests we are exposed to and so forth. And to my mind, there is no better way of explaining these multiple types of influences and energies than with the help of astrology and numerology. Although the two are sister subjects, each one can explain in its own way the energies that constantly influence us and all other lifeforms on the Earth plane. Astrology and numerology never contradict each other, but they do complement each other.

Q: So, is it possible that those of us who follow and believe it to be the year 2008 in the Gregorian calendar are influenced by the energies of that calendar? Meanwhile those who are devout Jews, let’s say, who simultaneously know the year by the Jewish calendar, are influenced – or maybe further influenced – by the energies revealed by its numbers? Or even, if someone decided to follow the date on the Mayan calendar, would that person then be influenced by the energies connected with its numbers?

A: The Gregorian calendar, also called the Western calendar and the Christian calendar, is internationally the most widely used civil calendar. It is named after Pope Gregory XIII, who introduced it in 1582. The new calendar was a refinement of the Julian calendar, amounting to a 0.002% correction in the length of the year. The motivation for the reform was to bring the date for the celebration of Easter to the time of the year in which it was celebrated, when first introduced by the early Church. Because the celebration of Easter was tied to the spring equinox, the Roman Catholic Church considered the steady drift in the date of Easter caused by the year being slightly too long to be undesirable.

Underlying the many different ways of keeping track of time is the Universal intelligence and its energies, to which all life is subject and kept ‘on track’, if I may call it that. The various ways of interpreting these energies, like astrology, numerology, the Kabala, Chinese astrology and the different manners of time keeping by our present calendar system, the Gregorian, as well as the Jewish, Mayan and so forth, are merely human attempts at dealing sensibly with the Universal concepts that rule humankind’s existence on the Earth plane.

In themselves none of these systems can influence the course of the Universe in the slightest. Its progress lies in the hands of the Highest. We down here on the Earth, no matter how advanced our explanations and beliefs may become, cannot influence in any way, manner, shape or form the progress of the Universe and the energies involved. Instead of trying to force our will upon them and make them behave according to our will, the way humankind has tried to do in the past, we and our world shall fare much better when each one of us does their best to tune into the flow of the Universal energies and go with them.

P.S. A short while after publishing the above an interesting snippet of information turned up, seemingly perchance. But as you and I know by now, nothing happens perchance or by coincidence. Someone drew my attention to the fact that the Chinese year of the rat started in 2008. And guess what that meant? New beginnings of many kinds for all! The same conclusion as I had come to.
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Numerological Interpretation Of A Coming Year’ 
[*=center]‘Astrology – More Than A Belief System’ 
 
From ‘Excursions Into Numerology’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 7, 2016)

_*Astrological Myths And False Perceptions
*_
​If  you have taken the time to study all my interpretations of the Sun  signs, would you agree with me that there is no such thing as an easy  one? As we have seen, each one has its own trials and tribulations to  provide and its own rewards that can be reaped. Provided by the great  wisdom of our Divine Father/Mother, they are evenly and fairly  distributed throughout. This ensures sufficient soul growth and  expansion of consciousness for each of Its children in the course of  many lifetimes.  When lived consciously and conscientiously or – to put  it another way – to become a wise one, all signs are equally difficult  and demand that we bring forth from within ourselves the very best. It  is worth our while to do this, for if we succeed, the potential rewards  of every sign can be great when measured by the amount of spiritual  progress that can be made on our evolutionary pathway in every lifetime.

In  various Astro Files we briefly touched on the subject of the many  astrological myths that seem to abound in our world. Let us spin this  thread a bit further. I have studied this issue over a very long time  and the evidence I have been gathering to this day confirms that such  tales are not based on facts and what astrology truly is about. To give  you just two examples, Virgos are supposed to be neat and tidy people,  whilst Librans are thought of as being well balanced. Yet, some of the  most untidy people I have ever met were Virgos and some of the most  wildly out of balance ones I know are Librans.  Such myths always did  puzzle me. The explanation for them clearly lies in the fact that it is  true for these two signs, the same as for all the others, that the gifts  each sign can bestow upon those born into them will never fall into  their laps. Rather they have to be developed and worked with, so that in  the course of a whole lifetime they may be built into our character.

Every  human soul is guided and protected by wise ones who take care of all  its needs. More than anything else we seem to require the shelter they  provide against our own foolhardiness. Angels and guides help the soul  to choose a lifetime in the sign whose qualities it is most in need of  developing. Either it does not yet have brought forth these qualities at  all or if it did so insufficiently, another opportunity will be offered  this time round.  For example, in Virgo the soul first becomes aware  for the need of working tidily and meticulously. It gathers many  experiences that help it to appreciate the idea of conducting one’s  whole life in this manner. A soul who has not yet integrated this lesson  may be advised to be born through someone who already is extremely neat  and tidy. If you are the parent of a very untidy child, maybe even a  Sun Virgo, be patient and do not allow your child’s behaviour to either  drive you round the bend or the two of you apart.  As the child’s life  progresses and through watching those around it, it is likely that it  will eventually recognise the benefits of more orderly ways, so that in  the fullness of time it may wish to emulate them.

Another good  example was a Capricorn lady who told me that she had never thought of  herself as a typical one. She says she hates hard work, has no ambitions  at all, is not goal oriented and terrible with money. On top of all  that she apparently is the biggest procrastinator imaginable. As she  feels that those around her perceive her to be as serious and quite  conservative, she admits that she is probably more of a Capricorn than  she thought she was. The description she gives of herself confirm to me  that my belief that the gifts of any of the Sun signs do not  automatically drop into anyone’s lap is justified. They are available  but they have to be worked on very seriously before they can be  integrated into anyone’s character. As long as a soul still lacks  certain qualities, next time round it will choose to be born into the  sign that carries the promise that they can be acquired there.

But  if that soul misses the opportunities that are sure to come its way  then, if it steadfastly refuses to learn, it is in danger of wasting the  potential progress that could be made in that lifetime. Life on Earth  being a school, just like in any other place of learning, those who do  not pay attention to their lessons, maybe because they are frittering  their time away in pursuit of pleasure, have to repeat the class, if  need be time and again, until its object has been achieved. Only then  will the soul be allowed to move on. Nothing in God’s creation is ever  wasted; even the missing of a class or classes presents human souls with  a valuable experience. When they review their progress, upon their  return into the world of spirit, they will discover to their chagrin  that none to speak of was made. However, the memory of this will be  stored in the souls, to accompany them into their next lifetime and to  provide them with the driving force for doing better. Clearly,  evolutionary progress can be speeded up considerably, as soon as the  soul becomes aware of what is at stake. The Universe has endless  patience and knows that every soul gets there in the end, no how much  each one may dally on its way.

A study of the energies of the  peace and harmony loving planet Venus provides with some of the finest  evidence. One of the most common false beliefs held by non-astrologers  appears to be the one that souls born into Taurus and Libra, the signs  ruled by Venus, are naturally very patient. Let no-one try to convince  you of this myth either. The opposition of the energetic fighting spirit  of Mars, the Roman God of war, in both signs reflects that the truth is  far from it! Because of the influence of the gentle Venusian energies  on their nature, Taureans and Librans may come across to the onlooker as  patient. This false impression is created because neither Librans nor  Taureans are particularly good at standing up for and defending their  own needs and rights. All too frequently, they are reluctant to set up  firm boundaries for themselves, which those around them are not allowed  to overstep. At least initially, they may fail completely to do so.  Thus, it comes about that these usually kind, obliging and – only  seemingly – far too patient souls eventually blow their tops. Sometimes  this happens with a vehemence that can be reminiscent of the violent  eruption of a long-smouldering volcano. When it does, the likelihood is  that they and the world around them may well fail to understand what has  hit them!

This finds itself a different way of expression in  each sign, but the result is the same. Librans will try endlessly and go  to great pains to mend their relationships, going back time and again  trying to make peace, but frequently coming away with a bloody nose – if  only metaphorically speaking. Yet, when they have finally had enough  and decide to move on, they are likely to cut the offender from their  lives completely. That’s why the wise ones around them take care not to  disturb the peacemaker’s delicate inner equilibrium too much and for too  long. Those who do may live to regret it, unless they want to lose  Libra’s friendship for good in any case. In Taurus case, the  home-builder of the zodiac, the transgressions of those around them  disturb the harmonious and peaceful home-life, which they are so fond of  and work hard to achieve for themselves and their loved ones. One  Taurean friend of mine, although she is only small, smashed a hole into  the door of her son’s room with her bare fist, when her anger erupted on  one occasion about his rude behaviour towards her and she had finally  had enough.

Yet another reason why souls born into Taurus and  Libra frequently endure the wrongdoings of others towards them for far  too long, is that when the inevitable point of explosion has eventually  been reached, no-one could be more surprised and upset than they  themselves. They are usually far more disturbed by their outbreak than  those at whom their wrath was directed, especially when this occurs for  the first time. Having grown wise from their experiences though and  having found a measure of self-knowledge through them, enables them to  take precautionary measures by establishing firm boundaries for  themselves, to which they make themselves stick – difficult though that  is.

From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *​


----------



## felixm (Aug 7, 2016)

My Uranus is in my 3rd house, close to but not conjunct my Nadir, and almost quincunx-but not quite- my Sun.  So I have an un-aspected Uranus.  How can I survive???


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 8, 2016)

You seem to have done quite well with it up to now. Just go with the flow and keep on keeping on!


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 12, 2016)

*There Is No Such Thing As A Typical Any One Of The Signs*
​ 
Looking back, none of the people I ever encountered behaved in accordance with what the textbooks say about their Sun sign. I recognise that I have never met one typical Virgo or Libra or all the other signs of the zodiac. Do you know why? There is no such thing as a typical Virgo, Libra or whatever! As mentioned many times throughout these files, each sign is a pathway designed by the infinite wisdom of our Creator to help the soul to integrate certain qualities into its character. The degree to which each individual soul succeeds varies greatly from person to person. That is hardly surprising because it depends on many factors. For starters, each soul is unique and in the course of many lifetimes has developed in a different way from every other one. Each has always had its own pathway to walk and its own experiences to gather, and therefore carries within the bowl of itself a different store of memories, on which it is constantly drawing. But then, isn’t that what makes our world and the people in it so endlessly fascinating?

As we are here now, each one of us is likely to have been recycled many times round the wheel of life, whose symbol is the zodiac. Therefore, we also have passed through our particular Sun sign many times before, each time coping with its lessons with greater or lesser success. This lifetime is yet another opportunity for doing better. It is an extra special one because for many of us it brings the chance of – maybe the first time in the whole of our development thus far – consciously working on the improvement of our character. As pointed out earlier, each one of us is a many-faceted jewel, precious and loved by our Divine parents. We are all in this life to become more whole – hence, being healed, at one with our Highest Self and therefore holy. The awareness of such things helps me to keep my perspective on my own life as part of the Great Plan of all things, my place and role in it, as well as everybody else’s.

A word of explanation might not come amiss, in case you ever wondered why my releases always came rather late, during the Sun’s transit through each sign. Whenever I try to revise one of the signs before or at the beginning of the inflow of the new energies, editing feels like trying to wade through treacle – it’s tough! Yet, when I finally get going when the Sun is about 10 degrees – for those unfamiliar with the technicalities of astrology, each sign has 30 of them – new insights and ideas start to pour into my consciousness like water; often too much so. This is the way each item has by now grown to its present length. My present offering of the Sun in Libra 2007 probably took longest of all. All my writings are of an intuitive nature; they do not have their origin in imbibing books, but are coming into being while I am working my way through my own healing process. Thus, nothing is ever from the top of my head but flows forth from my heart and soul, the only place where truth is known. And I make every effort to live my truth in my own life.

What is now before you is my present to you, brought about with the help of God and the Angels. After all, nothing in this world and all others ever comes into being without them. Thank you, Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator, for the beauty and the wonder of Your Creation; for giving us the wondrous gift of astrology to help us gain a better understanding of ourselves and our world, and to become more aware of everybody’s uniqueness and preciousness, as well as our own. May the Astro files be a small contribution towards bringing our peaceful new world into being by helping those who read them to live more harmoniously and peacefully. May an increased appreciation of the difficulties and idiosyncrasies which each soul encounters on its pathway through its particular Sun sign help us all to become more tolerant and loving towards each other and also more appreciative of ourselves and our own inner struggles.

The most difficult task that faces all of us in the here and now is the creation of better relationships, with God and the Universe, with ourselves and our human companions, as well as our whole world. To my mind, it is worth every small effort we make towards this end. Not only does this bring us instant rewards, but more important still is that we shall bring our relationships with us into future lifetimes. And if my interpretations help you to heal any of yours, my efforts will not have been in vain. Now and forever, God be with you in all your endeavours, and especially this one.

From ‘The Technical Aspects Of The Astro Files’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 3, 2016)

*Astrology – Science Or Art Form?*
​ 
I believe that one of the greatest difficulties we are all facing is learning to trust the goodness of the Universe that it always takes care of us and all our needs. You may well ask now: ‘How can anyone do that after all that has happened in our world during past ages and still is taking place now?’ In my struggle to come to terms with such things, astrology undoubtedly is my most valuable tool. So, what is it? A science and an art form? By some, including myself, it is considered to be the Divine science. When the knowledge it can provide is used with humility, a loving heart and an appreciation of the source of its wisdom, it can provide us all with a better understanding of ourselves and each other, of life itself, the Universe and everybody’s place within it.

There is no doubt in my mind that astrology is a gift that was given by the wisdom of the Great Spirit, Father/Mother, to Its children of the Earth, to assist us in making some sense of our existence, and showing us the way back home into our true nature. Although it has been and still is used by many for trying to predict the future, I feel that it is much better for human souls to learn to trust that the Universe will always bring to each one of us whatever is right in any given moment. Instead of fortune telling, I prefer looking for the esoteric meanings of astrological terms and symbolisms. In that way astrology reveals itself to the astonished onlooker’s eyes as a precious tool for finding a new understanding and a fresh approach to the relationship between humankind, our solar system and the whole of Creation.

Naturally, I would not dream of stating categorically that astrology is this, that or the other for everybody. All I can tell you is what it represents for me and how I like to use it. To me, it is but a means to an end, and that is finding a firm grasp of the underlying esoteric principles of the physical presence of the planets in the sky above us. Observing how the planets, the signs and the houses relate to the character and typical behaviour patterns of every human soul on its evolutionary pathway, I find endlessly fascinating. And it is amazing how astrology can point us towards fulfilling our highest potential, and where hidden treasures might be discovered, if one digs sufficiently deep into one’s soul memories. This to my mind is of the greatest importance, because through consciously working on this is it is possible to influence our individual destiny, as well as that of the collective.

As children of the One and of life itself, it is up to each individual soul to re-align itself with the energies and the forces of the Universe. And there could be no better tool than astrology for pointing us in the right direction. Astrology is something that the Universe lovingly puts into the hands of all those who reach out for it, showing their readiness and willingness to receive it. The amazingly accurate way astrology works is proof enough for me that there really is such a thing as a Great Plan in the heartmind of God, in which every individual soul and the soul of all nations and worlds have their allocated and predestined place.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## LeeC (Sep 3, 2016)

As far as presenting your argument, trying to merge belief based thinking with hard science thinking by using phrases like "Divine science" is doing your writing a disservice. Maybe rethinking your presentation in showing how you believe one is a beneficial extension of the other might garner more readers to get beyond the first paragraph.

I think everyone has a right to their beliefs, but hard science is where the rubber hits the road as it were 

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 5, 2016)

*Astrology – The Divine Science*
​ 
Throughout my writings astrology is used to explain the processes of life. If one wishes to find a better understanding of them, it is the best possible instrument imaginable. All life is subject to Universal or God’s laws and astrology shows us that everything in our world and individual lives has its place and serves a specific purpose, and that everything in our own life and our world unfolds with the precision of a giant clockwork. That leaves no doubt in my mind that there really is a great plan of life and that all is well with us and our world, in spite of the fact that it frequently does not look that way. 

Astrology is sometimes called the Divine science and that indicates that it belongs to the esoteric/spiritual realms and their sciences that form the background not only of our earthly existence, but of all worlds and beings throughout the whole of Creation. Invisible to earthly eyes, the angelic and spirit world behind the scenes of earthly life are ceaselessly toiling to bring everything on this plane into being and to maintain it.

Young and inexperienced souls in the ranks of the scientists of our world have yet to discover that for earthly minds and perceptions there are two types of science. There appears to a science of the outer physical plane and the esoteric science of the inner spiritual background of life. Yet, in truth the two are one and there is no difference between them. The task of our scientists is to search for a better understanding of the principles of the processes of our existence. I don’t think they will get very far with their explorations for as long as they fail to recognise the following things. There are two levels of our existence and the world around us is but a reflection of that which is operating on the inner level. The inner brings the outer into being and without the inner, there would be no outer life.

No matter how much anyone wishes to deny that our earthly existence has a spiritual background, I believe it is there nonetheless and there are many who share my view. The New Testament’s John 1:5 tells us: ‘The Light shines in the darkness, but the darkness cannot understand it.’ The light of the intuitive wisdom and knowledge of the Highest is present in everyone. It’s just that for a long time it remains hidden from our view, like buried under some kind of boulder. Through the experiences of many lifetimes this obstacle is gradually removed, so that the inner light in the form of increased understanding can slowly begin to flow into the earthly self’s darkness. 

Back to astrology and why it is called the Divine science. In my view, astrology undoubtedly belongs to the realms of the esoteric/spiritual sciences and is part of the dimensions of life that can neither be seen nor measured and weighed. Astrology manifests itself on the outer level in many different forms. Its principles and laws throughout the ages have never changed. The only things about it that did were the interpretations of those who became interested in this intriguing branch of science. It’s good to know that regardless of what people have ever made of anything, no false belief ever had the power to destroy the truth. In due course the former is shed and the latter becomes known to ever more of us. Naturally, this also applies to the many religious tales and legends our world has seen through the ages. 

Astrology consists mostly of intuitive knowledge and that is the kind that can only be given by our inner teacher, i.e. in-tuition, the wise one or living God within. To me, astrology is a gift from the Highest, the same as everything that is in our world and anywhere else in the whole of Creation. That is why all life and lifeforms deserve to be treated with reverence, respect and gratitude. 

The astrological basics can be taught like any other subject and that just like them, astrology can be used either for wise and higher purposes or for negative and lower ones. This is where freedom of choice comes into play. At all times it is up to us to choose which way we want to go. My choice was made a long time ago, it must have been all of thirty years, when my wise one within gave me the first glimpse of astrology’s true meaning and higher purpose. The result is before you in the form of my writings. They have grown, and are still continuing to do so, into a unique travelogue about the miracles and wonders I keep on discovering along the road of my own healing journey. I won’t bore you with details, but it has been and still is an extremely demanding one. 

Hold my hand, metaphorically speaking, and walk with me through my writings. Come and see whether any of my truth could also become part of yours. Whenever you find something that does, do not forget to share it with as many as possible, so it can be added to their truth.

Who Is Blind?
Those who are unable to perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
Those who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
Those who are plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
Those whose hearts are contented.

Anon.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 6, 2016)

*Astrology – More Than A Belief System
*​
Religions have come and gone in our world. Yet, astrology has been with us in its basic form and its concepts remained valid for thousands of years, as far as can be told from records that exist about it. As our race progressed through the ages, astrology has become ever more enriched by the wisdom of the insights gained by those who practised the Divine art. It seems that in contrast to this, the religions of our world, from the moment of their appearance, had to remain unchanged. 

Designed and inspired by the Angels in charge of humankind’s spiritual development, all the religions our world has ever seen were perfect. To reveal the golden nuggets of Divine wisdom and truth, which each one of them has always brought to our world, there is just one thing they require and that is being looked at from different angle. The higher perspective is the right one. There is nothing wrong with the stories themselves and everything with the way they have traditionally been interpreted. 

The custom of taking every one of the surface words of the various sacred texts literally is the answer to the puzzle why there is still so much cruelty between human beings in our world, when religions have been with us for such a long time. The religions themselves never could do anything on our behalf and that includes the removal of cruelty. They cannot do this because that simply is not what they were created for. Cruelty is part of every human being’s basic character make-up and can therefore only be eradicated by each one of us ourselves. 

Equipped with the wisdom of hindsight it is easy to see that all the belief systems that have come and gone in our world never had any power of their own. As good examples of this as any are the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam, which have been with our world for a very long time. One of them emerged from the other and each one is a part of the same branch on the tree of knowledge of all life. Clear evidence of this is that, to this day, the Old Testament is part of the teachings of all three religions. These days it is seen as the history of the people of the Hebrew nation, i.e. of the souls who incarnated at that time into that part of our world. 

 From time to time highly evolved souls reincarnate onto the Earth plane through whom an enlarged vision of the meaning of God and the true nature of their own being is given. Such souls come to act as teachers and guides to those whose spiritual awareness is somewhat ahead of that of the crowd; they are destined to eventually break away from the traditional teachings and form a new splinter group. One of them was Judaism, which according to one source came into being around 2500 B.C. Apparently it started from Noah after the flood, when the Creator God, whom Judaism calls Yahveh, chose a people to be the keepers of His laws; Noah’s children were its leaders. Another source says this religion began when the original covenant was made between Abraham and God, circa 1900 B.C.

The legend tells us that Abraham was called at that time to leave his home in Ur. He was guided to travel to Canaan, now known as Palestine and Israel, the land that is believed to have been promised by God as their own to Abraham’s descendants. Interestingly, Judaism appeared around the time of the beginning of another New Age, the Age of Aries. Astrologically, Aries marks the point of new beginnings. When it has been reached, individually and collectively, a whole new cycle of experiences begins. Judaism fulfilled this role by bringing the idea that there is only one God into the consciousness of humankind.

The legend of the Master Jesus was the next one to emerge. This was followed by the appearance of the prophet Mohammed, born approx. 570 A.D. He composed and taught the Koran between the years 610 until his death in 632. Many of its stories apparently – I have not read them myself – are parallels to the old testament; a few also to the new testament, as well as other teachings from the Hebrew and other earlier religions known at that time. Soon after he completed his teachings, Mohammed set out to convince others of his beliefs. In them he must have enlarged upon whatever he found in the old teachings that were available to him, choosing that which he felt intuitively drawn.

The Prophet, the same as all other spiritual leaders before and after him, had been prepared for his role in the course of a great many previous lifetimes. Each one always worked under the guidance and protection of the Angels in charge of them and their mission, as well as the living God within them, showing the way – the same as It has always been doing with each one of us. Every new teacher added their inspiration and the insights they found into the existing material, as one does when writing intuitively.

Alas, as far as it is possible to look back from where we are now, it has ever been the case that, when new understanding is flowing from the highest levels of life into the consciousness of our race, the members of the establishment refuse to accept it and do not wish to know. However, it is also in the nature of things that in spite of anyone’s resistance – no matter how bloody and cruel it expresses itself – after a while, the new teachings are taking root in some souls. In evolutionary terms they are at least slightly ahead of their contemporaries, otherwise they would be unable to recognise the value of the freshly arriving wisdom. Their grasp of it makes them suitable for acting as what is known as ‘the leaven in the bread’.

As the teachers of new beliefs gather some followers around them, slowly yet another splinter group forms itself, which over time develops into a new religion in its own right. This is how Judaism emerged from some other long forgotten religious traditions. At the beginning of the Piscean Age, Christianity sprung from it in the same way, followed by Islam after a much shorter interval of approx. six hundred years.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 8, 2016)

*Could Religions Ever Change Anything?*
​ 
For the time being, religions are still part of the belief systems of our world and some of them are very much alive and a potent force to be reckoned with. Yet, considering the state our world and the trouble some of the followers of religions are causing to this day, one cannot help asking oneself: ‘Could religions ever change anything?’ The word religion has its roots in the Latin ‘religare’, which means to bind and connect. Why then did our religions bring so much war and destruction by setting us against each other rather than connecting us with each other?

Were any of our religions actually designed to make our world a better and more peaceful place? Will it ever be that way? Yes, our world will change and it will become a place where all live together in peace and harmony, but it will not happen through the religions we have known up to now. Look around you and see how much suffering, unrest and destruction they are still causing. No-one will make the required changes for us. We ourselves have to bring them about.

With the help of religions, the Universe has been trying to make it abundantly clear to us that none of them ever had any power of its own and could make our world into a better one. Through this it is showing us that the solution to the problems of our world can only be found elsewhere and that is inside us. If we want a peaceful world, each one of us has to look towards ourselves, sweep before our own doors and cleanse our inner stables. Read more about this by following the link ‘The Labours Of Hercules’ at the end of this chapter.

To this day are under the impression that astrology is some kind of a belief system, similar to a religion. They seem to think that subjects like religion, astrology and numerology have some power of their own and are therefore responsible for making our world and us the way we are. We do well to remind ourselves frequently that nobody has any real power on the Earth plane, including all religions and also subjects like astrology and numerology. The have no power, unless it is given to them through thinking – falsely – that they do have a power of their own. Each one of these subjects was created by the Angelic Forces to serve as their teaching aids. Throughout the ages, one religion after the other came into our world. As soon as the lessons one of them was meant to teach us had been mastered by us earthlings at any given time, the old religions was removed and a new one appears.

The very fact that our religions have failed to make our world into a better one, in itself is sufficient proof of their powerlessness. Apart from teaching us certain lessons they can do nothing. Astrology and numerology, however, will not be as passing and temporary as any of the religions our world has ever seen, because they are something much more fundamental. The way I practise the two subjects has no intention of removing the Great Father/Mother of all life from His/Her Creation by pretending that everything brought itself into being and can do things on its own, which in my view is impossible.

For me, astrology and numerology acknowledge the power and might of the Highest. They are the finest instruments imaginable for those who wish to appreciate, enlarge and enhance their vision of God’s great love and boundless wisdom. Wise ones, who make it their business to find out the truth about the nature of God and themselves, do not hesitate to dig down to the roots of things. They no longer have any need for blaming the planets or God for the way they are and behave. Knowing and accepting that we ourselves are responsible for everything that is in our lives, that our character determines the outcome of our destiny and that no-one can alter our Karma, except we ourselves, helps them to conduct their lives in keeping with their knowledge.

When we constantly give of their best and endeavour to create noting but good Karma in thoughts, words and deeds, we can rest safely in the knowledge that eventually nothing but the best can return to us. Acting this way puts us fairly and squarely in charge of the ship of our own life and makes us the master of our own destiny. More about this in ‘Learning The True Value Of Things’.

Naturally, I would not wish to state categorically that religions, astrology, numerology and other related subjects are this, that or the other, because that simply would not for me to say. All I can and wish to do is to share my understanding with you that no religion ever had the power to change our world for us. The outer world is a manifestation of our inner self and the environment reflects back to us what we are within. As if gazing into a mirror, the events around us are constantly revealing that which is taking place inside us. And that is why, if we wish our world to become a different place and our lives to change, we have look to ourselves. Read more about this in ‘The Dual Nature Of God’

What many these days would surely benefit from most of all is a new understanding of the true purpose and higher meaning of humankind’s earthly existence. This brings with it a fresh approach to life that provides us with the motivation we need to change our perception of life and our approach and attitude towards it most profoundly. Should you decide to go down this road, you will soon discover that many of the most popular convictions that are deeply held by people to this day are false ones that have long outlived their usefulness. They are waiting to be shed because by now they have become serious obstacles on the journey of making the spiritual progress that would otherwise be possible in someone’s present lifetime.

Recommended Reading:


‘The Labours Of Hercules’ 
‘Learning The True Value Of Things’. 
‘The Dual Nature Of God’
 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’​
 
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 21, 2018)

_*Astrology – Growing And Evolving
*_
_*





*_
​Whenever  the followers of religions, especially the priesthood, resist the  inflow of new inspirational ideas and insights into the nature of God  and the Universe, they are doomed. Unhampered by such restrictive  practices astrology has evolved and grown with our race as it slowly  developed into spiritual maturity and adulthood. How one religion after  the other appeared on the stage of this great theatre called life, to  reveal a bit more of the truth of God’s nature shall be discussed in a  future volume of my jottings that are preparation.

For  the moment, however, let us stay with astrology. Unlike some of the  religions of our world today, it does not threaten anything or anyone.  In my view, possibly its most important application – certainly for the  time being – is help us gain a better understanding of ourselves and our  pathway of evolution. The first and most enlightening step towards the  spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age is an appreciation that there is  such a pathway, and that our whole life does not merely consist of one  lifetime, but of many.

If you have  read the other parts of these jottings, you are sure to have noticed  that to those who are interested in unravelling the mysteries of our  origins, and trying to find the meaning and purpose behind this life,  astrology has much to offer. Much is happening at present in our world  and there are many signs that our collective consciousness is opening up  and that a great cleansing and restoring process is taking place in all  of us. The renewed interest in many of the ancient arts and sciences  are living proof of this. Astrology is very much part of this and so are  the many forms of natural healing that are enjoying a great revival.

We  are all in this life to develop into seekers of spiritual wisdom and  truth. The necessary tools are ready and waiting to be put into  everybody’s own hands; many of them are as old as humanity itself and as  valuable. All we need to do is take possession of them and get to work  with them. For some time, humankind got carried away with the idea that  technology could solve all our problems. Now we know that although it  removed many, it also created new ones, especially on the spiritual  level of life. 

Would you agree that  humankind, in its enthusiasm and eagerness for new things, is sometimes  far too good at pouring the baby out with the bath-water? That is how  many things must have got lost in the shuffle. However, the truly  valuable ones have stood the test of time – one of them is astrology.  Quietly, it has been waiting in the wings to be rediscovered and dusted  off in the Aquarian Age, so that new knowledge could be added to that  which had stood the test of time.

Nicholas  Culpeper 1616-1654, the English physician, herbalist and astrologer, is  probably as good an example of this as any. He published an  unauthorised translation of the official London Pharmacopoeia in 1649.  It was well received by all, except the medical profession. From the  foreword to Culpeper’s Herbal comes an explanation that makes a lot of  sense: ‘Culpeper lived at a time when astrology was [considered to be] a  kind of religion, not as an alternative to religions based on God, but  complementary to them ...’

I do not  believe that astrology was ever meant to be some kind of a belief  system, or a substitute for one. Everything that exists in our world is  there to be used by us, for good or evil purposes – the choice is ours.  This undoubtedly applies to astrology and that is why in the right hands  and when approached with a sufficiently humble heart and mind, it can  serve as a key for unlocking the inner mysteries within ourselves and  our world, as well as those of the whole of Creation. We shall return to  this theme in the chapter ‘Astrology – More Than A Belief System’.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## sigmadog (Jul 22, 2018)

"The stars remind you that it takes thousands and millions of years for their light to reach you, so planning your life based on such information is not only illogical, but idiotic as well. They wonder just how naive you are to shape your actions on the basis of light waves that originated millions of light years from your puny little planet. Are you that stupid? Also, they say on Tuesday your love life will greatly improve."

YESSSSS!!!


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 23, 2018)

_*Astrology – The Divine Science
*_
​ _*




*_​ For a long time astrology and astronomy  were considered to be one. They were only gradually separated in the  course of the Western seventeenth century philosophy known as the age of  reason, when astrology was rejected. In the later part of the medieval  period, astronomy was still treated as the foundation upon which  astrology was operating. But during the eighteenth century the two  subjects came to be regarded as completely separate. Since then  astronomy, the study of objects and phenomena originating beyond the  Earth’s atmosphere, has been looked at as a science that is a widely  studied academic discipline. In contrast to this many astrologers are  treating the positions of celestial objects as the basis for the  prediction of future events. As a form of divination and pseudoscience  it has no scientific validity.

My kind of astrology is a very different one. It has nothing to do with  horoscopes and fortunetelling but is applied psychology. In my view  there is no finer instrument for getting to know ourselves. Hand in hand  with this goes a considerable expansion of our understanding of the  processes of life in general and the way they have always been affecting  us and our world, individually and collectively. If one wishes to find a  better grasp of just about anything that influences us and our earthly  existence on its deepest innermost level, astrology is the best possible  tool imaginable. And that’s how I am using astrology throughout my  writings.

Life in the whole of Creation is subject to Universal or God’s laws and  astrology demonstrates how all things have their allocated place and  time and are serving a specific wise and higher purpose. It shows that  everything in our own life and that of our world unfolds with the  precision of a giant clockwork. These things leave no doubt in my mind  that there really is a great plan of life * and that all is well with us  and our world, in spite of the fact that it frequently does not look  that way. If you follow the link at the end of this chapter, you can see  for yourself how it has always been working.

Astrology is sometimes called the Divine science and that indicates that  it belongs to the esoteric/spiritual realms and their sciences that  form the background not only of our earthly existence, but of all worlds  and beings throughout the whole of Creation. Invisible to earthly eyes,  the angelic and spirit world behind the scenes of our present existence  are ceaselessly toiling to bring everything on this plane into being at  the right moment and to maintain it. In my view, astrology represents  the higher esoteric wisdom and truth that is hidden behind the surface  words astronomers use for the planets of our solar system. This is not  unlike the surface words of the Jesus legend, when understood as  literally true, and the wisdom that for a long time had to remain hidden  behind them. The main difference is that the astronomical aspects  really exist while the Master Jesus never did. 

Astronomy is the technical earthly aspect that can be seen and observed.  For merely scientific orientated people the planets’ names are just  words that serve no other purpose than telling one apart from the other.  The higher meaning of the planetary energies and the purpose each one  of them is serving cannot yet be grasped by those whose minds so far can  only comprehend concepts that concern earthly life, i.e. things that  can be weighed and measured, touched, smelt and felt. When the time is  right for them, these people will also begin to wake up to their true  nature and the higher realities of the inner spiritual background of  their present existence. Until this happens, they will be unable to  perceive signals from our other world and true home. They can only be  recognised when someone’s superconscious faculties has at least started  to unfold.

Astrology can provide us with signs that there really is a great plan of  life and that it has always been unfolding the way it should. Young and  inexperienced souls among the scientists of our world know nothing  about this. It is hard to grasp for earthly minds and perceptions that  there are two types of science. The first is the one that seeks a better  understanding of the principles of the processes of the outer physical  plane of our earthly existence. The second is the higher esoteric  science that serves the same purpose for its inner spiritual background.  In truth these two sciences are one and there is no difference between  them. I don’t think any scientists will get very far with their  explorations for as long as they fail to recognise that there are two  levels to humankind’s existence and that the world around us is but a  reflection of that which is operating on its inner level. The inner  brings the outer into being and without the inner, there would be no  outer life.

Irrespective of how much anyone wishes to deny that our earthly  existence has a spiritual background, I believe it is there nonetheless  and there are many who share my view. The New Testament’s John 1:5 tells  us: ‘The Light shines in the darkness, but the darkness cannot  understand it.’ The light of the intuitive wisdom and knowledge of the  Highest is present in everyone. It’s just that for a long time it  remains hidden from our view, like buried under some kind of boulder.  Through the experiences of many lifetimes this obstacle is gradually  removed, so that the inner light in the form of ever increasing  understanding can slowly begin to flow and lighten the earthly self’s  darkness. 

Back to astrology and why it is called the Divine science. In my view,  astrology undoubtedly belongs to the realms of the esoteric/spiritual  sciences and is part of the dimensions of life that can neither be seen  nor measured and weighed. Astrology manifests itself on the outer level  in many different forms. Its principles and laws throughout the ages  have never changed. The only things about it that did were the  interpretations of those who became interested in this intriguing branch  of science. And it’s good to know that regardless of what people have  ever made of anything, no false belief ever had the power to destroy the  truth. In due course the former is shed and the latter becomes known to  ever more of us. Naturally, this also applies to the many religious  tales and legends our world has seen through the ages. 

Astrology is an intuitive science as well as an artform. It consists  mostly of intuitive knowledge and that is the kind that can only be  given by our inner teacher, i.e. in-tuition, the wise one or living God  within. To me, astrology is a gift from the Highest, the same as  everything that is in our world and anywhere else in the whole of  Creation. It therefore deserves to be treated with reverence, respect  and gratitude and that also applies to astrology. Its basics can be  taught like any other subject and just like them, the Divine science can  be used either for wise and higher purposes or for negative and lower  ones. 

This is where freedom of choice comes into play. At all times it is up  to us to choose which way we want to go. My choice was made a long time  ago, it must have been all of thirty years, when the wise one within me  gave me the first glimpses of astrology’s true meaning and higher  purpose. The result is before you in the form of my writings. They have  grown, and are still continuing to do so, into a unique travelogue of  the miracles and wonders I keep on discovering along the road of my own  healing journey. I won’t bore you with details, but it has been and  still is an extremely demanding one. 

To me, it will always remain a wonder and a miracle how the Universe  through astrology willingly discloses ever more of its secrets to me. I  find it endlessly fascinating and awesome, in the original meaning of  the word, how riddles and puzzles of Cosmic proportions can in this way  be unravelled intuitively. And it will never cease to amaze me with what  kindness and generosity the Universal Forces are disclosing ever more  of what must have been its deepest innermost secrets in order to show us  that there really is nothing to fear for us earthlings. 

If that sounds good to you, take my hand, metaphorically speaking, and  walk with me through my writings. Come and see whether any of my truth  could also become part of yours. Whenever you find something that does,  do not forget to share it with as many as possible, so their truth can  also increase. Who Is Blind?
Those who are unable to perceive another world.
Who is dumb?
Those who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right moment.
Who is poor?
Those who are plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
Those whose hearts are contented.

Anon.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 25, 2018)

_*The Lamb Of God
*_






​Many of us are aware by now that our planet is a place  of learning and Earth life  a journey of discovery. In spite of the  fact that at times our world still seems to resemble more a kindergarten  than a University, for many this lifetime is an extra special one,  which over time is slowly revealing itself as a healing journey that  leads the human soul into the homecoming into its true nature and the  oneness with God. Nobody can deny that we live in exciting times, and  that they are also turning into increasingly stressful and demanding  ones for everybody. Through all manner of illnesses, whose Karmic  origins are lost somewhere in the mists of time, many are guided into  their awakening and the unearthing of their own latent healing  abilities.

We are all in this life  together to realise our individual and collective highest potential and  to develop into a race of healers and of saviours and redeemers of  ourselves, each other and our whole world. However, before any of this  can begin to happen for us we must first come alive to our true nature  and of the God-like powers we all contain. And that is no end in itself  either; having discovered that we have these powers we have to learn to  use them wisely. This means never for selfish purposes and only for the  good of the whole of our world and to contribute to the blessing and  healing of all life.

By asking meekly  to be guided and protected by God and the Angels and willingly following  wherever they may lead us, as demonstrated by the legend of the life of  the Master Jesus, we ourselves have to evolve into one of the Lambs of  God. The more we apply our powers in the right way, the more whole we  become; and to be whole is to be healed, holy and sanctified. The more  we endeavour to bring forth, from within our own being, the Christ like  traces of our character, giving of the highest and the best we are  capable of, the more the negative traces – the ‘sins of the world’ –  fade from our consciousness.

Yes, it  is true that the Lamb of God takes them away, quite literally even, but  not by any force outside our own consciousness; we ourselves have to do  it. The more we listen to and follow our inner guidance to show us where  we can give of our best, to relieve the suffering of our world; the  more we focus our whole life on the blessing and healing of everything  that comes our way, including ourselves, the more we ourselves become  one of the lambs of God who follows willingly wherever our inner teacher  tells us to go, the more the spirit of the Universal Christ comes alive  in us, until it eventually takes over our whole being.

The  Universe is constantly presenting us with opportunities for repaying  our Karmic debts and making good the misdeeds of all previous lifetimes,  but this can only be done through our own loving thoughts, words and  actions. Each is required to act out their predestined role as saviour  and redeemer of themselves and – because of our oneness on the inner  level of life – of our whole world. On this level, for better and for  worse, we not only we all influence each other but also the soul of the  whole of Creation. And that is how, in a surprisingly different way from  what anyone would have believed in days gone by, the Christ can and  indeed is going to be the saviour and redeemer of all earthly life, but  only in that sense. 

This demands a  thorough cleansing of our consciousness from all false beliefs and  prejudices; to achieve this we have been granted the gift of another  lifetime. As already established, we are here to grow and evolve through  overcoming and rising above our human foibles and weaknesses. Why do we  have them? Because they are part of the lesson of becoming familiar  with the higher and lower aspects of our nature and learning to  differentiate between them.

The  astrology I practise is most helpful here. It is applied psychology and  in my view unequalled as a tool for increasing one’s self-awareness. My  kind of astrology has nothing in common with the fortune telling variety  that can be found in many newspapers and magazines. The vital  difference between them you will soon be able to discover for yourself,  if you study my interpretations of the Sun signs.  I believe that the most vital requirement for overcoming any problem,  to find a solution it is necessary to acquire sufficient wisdom and  self-knowledge to be able to recognise that some kind of inner hurdle  has to be overcome by us first. This is where what, to me, is real  astrology truly comes into its own. 

All  weak points are waiting to be converted by us into strong ones, but do  you know yours all that well? I didn’t when I first started on this  pathway, but astrology helped me to become aware of things about me that  I knew I was doing without being consciously aware of them. This led me  into the recognition that it must be possible to use astrology like a  tool that should be made available to all those who are interested in  getting to know themselves and their inner motivations better. As that  felt like something I could really get my teeth into, I enrolled in a  course of this amazing subject. 

That’s  how it came about that many years later, I can tell you from first hand  experience that the Divine science can indeed provide us with a better  understanding that eases one’s passage through life in many ways. If  astrology had not had a serious spiritual side that relates to the  evolution and development of the individual and collective human psyche,  the soul, I do not think that I would have taken any further interest  in it. But as ever more insights into the esoteric/spiritual meaning  behind all astrological concepts started to flow into my writings, its  serious side began to reveal itself. It came increasingly clear to me  that in contrast to the attempts at astrological fortunetelling that  have been known throughout the ages, the astrology my inner teacher is  helping me to develop draws its inspiration from a different level of  life.

Each soul has been created for  some specific purpose and at a predestined time it has to carry out a  special task that cannot be fulfilled by any other soul. As my inner  doors opened and ever more understanding of astrological concepts  exposed themselves to me, the more clearly I realised that this must be  my predestined pathway and my special task. To find yours, first let the  Astro Files show you in which direction your main life lessons are  pointing. Then fine-tune this by paying attention to your inner  guidance. It comes to you through your natural inclinations and the  things you feel naturally drawn to. That is your inner Self’s guidance;  trust it and follow it; it does know the way.

Recommended Reading:
‘You Are Special’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​ 







​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 26, 2018)

_*Transforming Weaknesses Into Strengths
*_






​Life  without its fair share of trials and tribulations does not exist and  without at least a degree of spiritual awareness, the Earth often seems  like a dark and sorrowful, lonely and frightening place. Each soul must  shoulder its own cross, its earthly existence, and learn to walk with  it. Whenever I have to work my way through some difficult experiences, I  find it helpful to remind myself that they are not meant to be some  kind of retribution. They are gifts from the Universe to help us grow in  understanding, develop some inner strength and bring forth from within  the highest, noblest and best. A vital part of the law of life is  evolution and progress; that is why the eradication of our weaknesses by  transforming them into strengths is now such a pressing issue.

But  before anyone can set about doing this, one first needs to discover  what one’s negative character traces and behaviour patterns are, as many  of them are by no means instantly visible on the surface. Some of them  are so well hidden that they can only be recognised through gazing  deeply and with utter honesty into the mirror of our self and that is  the world around us, which acts like a mirror that constantly reflects  back to each one of us what is happening inside us. The next step  towards resolving this puzzle is learning as much as you can about  projection.

To me, awareness is the  key for unlocking all the mysteries of life, including those of our own  and everybody else’s inner Universe. Through understanding ourselves we  learn to love and appreciate ourselves; through understanding others we  do the same for them. And that represents an important evolutionary step  forward for every soul, because it means that we are grounding our  spirituality.

It is for good reason  that the Jesus legend tells us in St. John 13:34: ‘A new commandment I  give you: that you love one another; just as I have loved you, that you  also love one another.’ He said it because all the laws of the Universe  are based on love, for that is its nature. Love does not judge anyone;  it lets the other one be and get on with the lessons they have come to  learn. Love would not dream of interfering, but it does lend a helping  hand whenever someone asks for it. Our Creator loves each one of us this  way and we are all in this life to build the ability to love Divinely  into our character make-up; it is the very reason why we are all in this  life together. That’s why my advice is: observe but resist the  temptation of judging anyone. We cannot know another’s Karma and the  special lessons they have come to learn in their present lifetime and  are now struggling with.

The first  requisite for making the progress that is potentially possible for each  one of us is a greater understanding of our present existence and the  life-forces operating behind it. For finding it, in my view, there could  be no finer tool than astrology. All my writings, and especially the  Astro Files, were created for this specific purpose and this is where  they really come into their own. It needs bearing in mind that everybody  has every sign of the zodiac somewhere in their birthcharts, and that  each sign can be used to teach us something. Those who study every  single one of my interpretations of the Sun signs, not merely their own,  in my view stand to gain most in self-knowledge and awareness.

From  very small beginnings the files have grown over many years into their  present format. Maintaining and updating them, as well as all my other  writings, as ever more insights are flowing into my consciousness, is an  ongoing labour of love and a great joy to me. It is my contribution  towards creating a better and more peaceful world for us all to share.  My interpretations of the Sun signs are taking a closer look at the  difficulties and obstacles the human soul constantly encounters on its  evolutionary pathway through each subsequent lifetime. More tolerance  and love can to my mind only come into our world through an improved  understanding of our own and everybody else’s nature. This brings to the  human soul an appreciation that everyone’s struggle in the course of  learning our earthly lessons is a valuable and a valid one.
Recommended Reading:
• ‘Dynamics of Human Relationships and the Law of Attraction’
• ‘Karma in Families’
• ‘Our Afflictions are not Ancestral Curses’
• ‘Young Gods in the Making’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 28, 2018)

_*Let There Be Lights In The Firmament
*_
_*




*_
​I  believe it is possible to create better relationships, with ourselves  and others, by familiarising ourselves with the positive and negative  characteristics of the signs of the zodiac. For this purpose I recommend  the reading of all my interpretations of the Sun signs. However, before  doing this, let’s reach a bit deeper into astrology’s historical  background. The zodiac is like a giant clock in the sky. But why should  it be there in the first place, and why should there be such a thing as  astrology? The Bible sheds some light on this in Genesis 1:14: ‘Then God  said: ‘Let there be lights in the firmament of the heaven: to separate  the day from the night; to let them be for signs; and for seasons, and  for days and years.’ And from the Koran Surah Yunus Verse 101 comes the  following wisdom: ‘Say (O Muhammad): Behold what is in the Heaven and  the Earth! But revelations and warnings avail not folk who will not  perceive.’

To me, those words from the  Bible and the Koran are sufficient evidence that it has been known that  – at least since that particular part of the sacred texts of both  religions were written – it was the great wisdom and love of our  Father/Mother Creator, who wrote signs into the heavens for a specific  purpose. In past ages astrology seems to have been used mostly for  fortune telling, a pastime that is still very popular today. The  infinite wisdom of the Divine must have known all along that in the  fullness of time our Highest or God Self, in the role of our inner  teacher and comforter, would show us how develop astrology into a finely  honed instrument. It could then be used to guide God’s children of the  Earth back home into their true nature and into the oneness with their  true parents.

This, as well as finding  genuine and lasting happiness, is every soul’s birthright; that’s why  each in their own sweet way is constantly pursuing this state. This is  good and right but in my view it cannot be found on the Earth plane.  Here it can only come from the awareness of our true nature and the  acceptance that whatever lessons still need to come our way invariably  serve our highest good and our greatest joy. This enables us to rest  securely in the knowledge that even if great sorrow and pain have to be  endured by us we are learning something and our understanding and wisdom  are growing. That is the only manner in which the human soul can find  its way back home into the greatest happiness of all, the everlasting  state of being fully at one again with God and all life.

Astrology  is but one branch on the mighty tree of knowledge and wisdom. I believe  that when our world was created, the Divine science was included in its  grand design so that in some distant future it could be used by God’s  children of the Earth as a tool for finding a greater understanding of  many things and especially of themselves. Our Creator’s foresight and  wisdom decreed that when our race had spiritually matured sufficiently,  one by one every soul would be drawn back home into the awareness of its  true nature.The God or Highest Self  in every soul has been waiting for a very long time to come fully awake  and take up its role as inner teacher and act as the long promised  comforter. That indeed is happening at present and every one of God’s  children of the Earth is welcome to discover for itself that astrology  is a very special branch on the tree of knowledge. Every aspect of it  contains deep hidden esoteric meanings that grow in significance the  more the spiritual development of each soul advances.

All along  God and the Angels knew that the time would come on the Earth plane when  ever more souls would be ready to be initiated into the mysteries of  the art of reading and interpreting the signs they so clearly wrote into  the heavens. They knew it would take a long time before humankind would  be able to recognise that the lights in the sky above them are meant to  be used as a valuable lifehelp and tool for self-knowledge and  awareness. And that’s precisely the evolutionary phase many souls are  reaching, now.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Great Year and the Ages of Humankind’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 29, 2018)

_*Do Not Blame The Numbers Or The Stars
*_
_*




*_
​Whenever  something goes wrong in our lives, it is all too easy to blame someone  else for what is happening. If nobody can be found, God or the Universe –  for as long as one still fails to understand their true nature – will  do. Some go as far as accusing the numbers, in the case of numerology,  or the peacefully and serenely moving planets, astrology, in the sky  above them for the events in their lives. They may even hold them  responsible for their negative character traits, when nothing could be  further from the truth. As much as many people appear to dislike the  idea, we alone are responsible for the way we are and behave.

Neither  the numbers nor the stars MAKE us the way we are. The planets are never  the reason for earthly events. Yet, in some mysterious way any kind of  happening is caused by humankind’s behaviour patterns and the karmic  debts each one of us is bringing into every new lifetime. The way we  behave is quite decidedly not the result of the positioning of the  planets and the aspects they form to each other in our birthcharts. The  birthchart is a blueprint of a moment in space and time, which reveals  what we were at the moment of our birth. Every bit of the  characteristics we developed in previous lifetimes we are bringing with  us into our next one, so they can be worked on some more and – hopefully  – improved.

Therefore, when things seem to go wrong in anyone’s  life, including our own, it is not because of a certain alignment of the  stars in the Heavens, but because the energies are right for life to  try and teach us a specific kind of lesson. We ourselves agreed to take  part in it, a long before entering our present lifetime. Blaming others  is invariably an attempt at trying to find an escape route. Alas, no  spiritual progress is possible for as long as we cling to this approach  to life and our place within it. Until we let go of this belief, we  shall remain firmly stuck on the evolutionary spiral. Our lives can only  change for the better when we finally accept the responsibility for  everything that is in them.

The planets, God, the Universe,  mother and father, grandmother and grandfather, aunts and uncles as well  as all other kinds of relatives are most certainly not responsible for  any of our character traces. This is especially true for the less  pleasant or downright unsavoury ones. Every single one of them is our  responsibility. We brought them with us into this lifetime in the hope  that this time round we would wake up to our true nature. At long last  we would then roll up our sleeves, metaphorically speaking, and get to  work on improving our earthly personality, so that one fine day even the  lowest aspects of our nature will finally have been overcome.

The  only reason why the people around us are displaying some of our  characteristics, good and bad alike, is that our energies and lifepath  are compatible with theirs. This is necessary because it enables all of  us to act not only as pupils and teachers to each other, but also as  mirrors. We have reincarnated as a group so that we may learn and grow  together in this particular set of circumstances, parents and family  line. Becoming aware of these things puts the onus on us as an  individual to do our best to change our deeply ingrained behaviour  patterns, so that in this process our weaknesses are converted into  strengths. Our good example can show others the way and assist them with  doing this kind of work on themselves.

I believe that the root  of all human problems can be found in everybody’s prejudices, false  beliefs and perceptions. They were created in previous lifetimes through  misunderstandings and misinterpretations of our own and other people’s  motivations. I believe that the difficulties most people are  encountering, to this day have their origin in nothing more mysterious  than not knowing who and what we truly are and the reason for our being  in earthly life. For as long as this is the case, it is impossible to  recognise the role we are all meant to play in each other’s lives.

The  result of this ignorance is that when something goes wrong in our  lives, finding scapegoats is a great deal easier than accepting the  accountability for ourselves and the way we conduct our lives. This  changes profoundly as soon as we awaken to our true nature and realise  the responsibilities every human being on the Earth plane has. Blaming  anyone for our own shortcoming and errors is then no longer an option  for us.

This kind of knowledge would have been too much of a  burden for us to carry in earlier lifetimes. But those of us who are now  reaching their spiritual adulthood are ready to deal with some  initially rather unpalatable truths, like:

•    We are responsible for ourselves, for our character, the way we are and behave.
•     The planets do not make us the way we are, they merely reflect what is  inside us and have brought with us from previous lifetimes.
•    For every thought, word and action we are accountable towards the Highest forces of Creation.
•    Every action causes a re-action.
•    We have freedom of choice, and every choice we make has consequences. Not choosing also represents a choice.
•    A responsibility and a duty is attached to every right we have been given.

For  as long as we remain unaware of how the processes of life work, as  parents we stand before our children: with delight and pride if they are  doing well, unhappily and with dismay if they are not. Our ego may  swell mightily at the thought of having produced such a wonderful  offspring or we could be deeply ashamed, as the case may be.

Yet,  when the loving union of two wise ones has been blessed with a  particularly gifted child, they realise what a great honour it is that a  youngster of this calibre has been placed into their care. Humbly they  stand before the child and its talents, doing all they can to help these  gifts to develop some more. They carefully refrain from claiming them  as the child’s inheritance from its earthly parents. Aware that giving  birth to a child is the highest expression of creativity, whilst  kneeling in awe and wonder before the miracle of life they do not  overlook who has done the creating – through them.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
•    ‘Karma In Families’
•    ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’
•    ‘About Children’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 12, 2018)

_*Saturn’s Influence*_

_*




*_
​Saturn represents a symbolism for the   aspect of the Divine that spiritualises all areas of our lives that are   touched by them. Self-mastery and self-discipline, as well as increased   awareness of the spiritual aspects of life are the greatest gift the   Saturnian experiences can bestow upon the human soul. Understanding can   only come to us through suffering, so whenever we are going through   particularly trying times, it’s best to take heart and refuse to think   that we have been singled out in some way.

Buckle down to your lessons and as you   slowly emerge from the darkness of your spiritual ignorance, you can   already start to share your learning with those around you. This is how   Saturn, the stern schoolmaster of the zodiac, turns into the rewarder   and starts to bring you his gifts. Your inner light has been switched on   and the knowledge that whatever may befall you, with the help of God   and the Angels you are sure to get through any of life’s dark patches,   will be yours to keep in all eternity. From where you are now, you may   still find it difficult to believe that such gifts will really come out   of your trials. Yet, I do not think it will take all that long until  you  will begin to look back thankfully for every step along the way.

I believe that our character influences –   nay, determines – our destiny. We shall deal with this theme in more   detail in future volumes of these jottings. May it suffice to say here   that this can only be brought about through taking charge of ourselves   and our character. Self-control and learning to master the drives and   urges of our lower animal nature are sure to get us where we really want   to be and where, by rights, we belong. That is why ever more tools for   finding self-knowledge and self-awareness are on offer to us from the   Universe; astrology is one of them. And daily the Universe offers us  all  fresh opportunities to eradicate the unpleasant character traits  and  behaviour patterns we have brought with us from previous  lifetimes. 

Wonderful though it is, astrology can   certainly not do the work that this requires on anyone’s behalf. But, it   can go a long way towards increased self-knowledge, including the   recognition of what needs to be changed and what soul lessons our   present lifetime wishes to teach us. It can also give us pointers to   where our strengths and weaknesses lie. Furthermore, it gives   indications where to start digging for the treasures of the now almost   forgotten gifts and talents we developed during past lifetimes.

They now rest in our subconscious soul   memories and are therefore hidden from our everyday understanding.   Knowing where to start our explorations can make all the difference,   because that enables us to make an effort to help such abilities to rise   to the surface and to start using them again, the way they were used  in  other lifetimes. We all have gifts of this nature within. To help us   fulfil our highest potential they are waiting to be re-possessed by us   and further developed.

As we know by now, all the suffering that   is in our world – including our own – has purpose and meaning. It is  by  no means something that an unkind, unjust and unloving God, destiny  or  fate has thrown upon us.  Astrology can help us to come to terms  with  this notion by showing us that certain things are truly ‘written  in the  stars’ for us, as reflected in our birthchart. The way our main  life  lessons show up here, to me is proof enough that our suffering  indeed is  predestined and that we chose it before we came into this  lifetime, to  assist our soul growth and personal evolution. This  understanding and  the intention of attending to our soul needs, so that  if we get it right  this time, this could be the last lifetime in  physicality we shall  require, straight away brings a certain amount of  peace and healing.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All About Saturn’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​

​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 4, 2018)

_* Astrology - More Than A Belief System
*_
_*




*_
​Religions  have come and gone in our world. Yet, astrology has been with us in its  basic form and its concepts remained valid for thousands of years, as  far as can be told from records that exist about it. As our race  progressed through the ages, astrology has become ever more enriched by  the wisdom of the insights gained by those who practised the Divine art.  It seems that in contrast to this, the religions of our world, from the  moment of their appearance, had to remain unchanged.

Designed  and inspired by the Angels in charge of humankind’s spiritual  development, all the religions our world has ever seen were perfect. To  reveal the golden nuggets of Divine wisdom and truth, which each one of  them has always brought to our world, there is just one thing they  require and that is being looked at from different angle. The higher  perspective is the right one. There is nothing wrong with the stories  themselves and everything with the way they have traditionally been  interpreted.

The custom of taking every one of the surface words  of the various sacred texts literally is the answer to the puzzle why  there is still so much cruelty between human beings in our world, when  religions have been with us for such a long time. The religions  themselves never could do anything on our behalf and that includes the  removal of cruelty. They cannot do this because that simply is not what  they were created for. Cruelty is part of every human being’s basic  character make-up and can therefore only be eradicated by each one of us  ourselves.

Equipped with the wisdom of hindsight it is easy to  see that all the belief systems that have come and gone in our world  never had any power of their own. As good examples of this as any are  the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam, which have  been with our world for a very long time. One of them emerged from the  other and each one is a part of the same branch on the tree of knowledge  of all life. Clear evidence of this is that, to this day, the Old  Testament is part of the teachings of all three religions. These days it  is seen as the history of the people of the Hebrew nation, i.e. of the  souls who incarnated at that time into that part of our world.

From  time to time highly evolved souls reincarnate onto the Earth plane  through whom an enlarged vision of the meaning of God and the true  nature of their own being is given. Such souls come to act as teachers  and guides to those whose spiritual awareness is somewhat ahead of that  of the crowd; they are destined to eventually break away from the  traditional teachings and form a new splinter group. One of them was  Judaism, which according to one source came into being around 2500 B.C.  Apparently it started from Noah after the flood, when the Creator God,  whom Judaism calls Yahveh, chose a people to be the keepers of His laws;  Noah’s children were its leaders. Another source says this religion  began when the original covenant was made between Abraham and God, circa  1900 B.C.

The legend tells us that  Abraham was called at that time to leave his home in Ur. He was guided  to travel to Canaan, now known as Palestine and Israel, the land that is  believed to have been promised by God as their own to Abraham’s  descendants. Interestingly, Judaism appeared around the time of the  beginning of another New Age, the Age of Aries. Astrologically, Aries  marks the point of new beginnings. When it has been reached,  individually and collectively, a whole new cycle of experiences begins.  Judaism fulfilled this role by bringing the idea that there is only one  God into the consciousness of humankind.

The  legend of the Master Jesus was the next one to emerge. This was  followed by the appearance of the prophet Mohammed, born approx. 570  A.D. He composed and taught the Koran between the years 610 until his  death in 632. Many of its stories apparently – I have not read them  myself – are parallels to the old testament; a few also to the new  testament, as well as other teachings from the Hebrew and other earlier  religions known at that time. Soon after he completed his teachings,  Mohammed set out to convince others of his beliefs. In them he must have  enlarged upon whatever he found in the old teachings that were  available to him, choosing that which he felt intuitively drawn.

The  Prophet, the same as all other spiritual leaders before and after him,  had been prepared for his role in the course of a great many previous  lifetimes. Each one always worked under the guidance and protection of  the Angels in charge of them and their mission, as well as the living  God within them, showing the way – the same as It has always been doing  with each one of us. Every new teacher added their inspiration and the  insights they found into the existing material, as one does when writing  intuitively.

Alas, as far as it is  possible to look back from where we are now, it has ever been the case  that, when new understanding is flowing from the highest levels of life  into the consciousness of our race, the members of the establishment  refuse to accept it and do not wish to know. However, it is also in the  nature of things that in spite of anyone’s resistance – no matter how  bloody and cruel it expresses itself – after a while, the new teachings  are taking root in some souls. In evolutionary terms they are at least  slightly ahead of their contemporaries, otherwise they would be unable  to recognise the value of the freshly arriving wisdom. Their grasp of it  makes them suitable for acting as what is known as ‘the leaven in the  bread’.

As the teachers of new beliefs  gather some followers around them, slowly yet another splinter group  forms itself, which over time develops into a new religion in its own  right. This is how Judaism emerged from some other long forgotten  religious traditions. At the beginning of the Piscean Age, Christianity  sprung from it in the same way, followed by Islam after a much shorter  interval of approx. six hundred years.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 23, 2018)

*The Sun In Scorpio*

_*



*_
_*
The Sign Of Transformation And Regeneration
*_
​Today the Sun moves into Scorpio, one of the mystery signs of the zodiac, the sign of birth and death, transformation through degeneration or regeneration. The choice is ours what we do with the energies the Universe is putting at our disposal at this time of the year. Many happy returns of the day to each one of my Scorpio friends. And when your birthday comes round, I suggest that you:

Count your garden by the flowers,
 Never by the leaves that fall.
Count your joys by golden hours,
Never when life’s worries call.

Count your days by smiles, not tears,
And when birthdays come around,
Count your age by friends, not years,
And the gifts of love you have found.

Anon.

Take care and God bless,
With Love and Light, 
Aquarius

* * *

​Whether you are interested in my  interpretation of this sign on your own behalf or one of your friends,  how about copying, pasting and printing this file, or any other –  together with my special blessings – and placing it inside a birthday  card, as a surprise with a difference? If that sounds good to you, please follow the link at the end.

Please, note that everything mentioned in this file does not only apply when your Sun is in Scorpio but also if:  

•    Your Sun is in the eighth house, the natural house of  Scorpio. 
•    Your Moon is in  Scorpio or the eighth house.
•    Your Ascendant is in  Scorpio.
•    You were born on the 11th and 29th day of any month, not merely  while the Sun is in Scorpio. In that case I also recommend the study of:

•    ‘Two Studies In Mastership’
•    ‘Master Number Eleven’
•    ‘Master Number Twenty-Two’
•    ‘How To Become A Master Builder’

Recommended Reading:
‘The Sun In Scorpio’

* * * ​


----------

